# I'm about to call Halloween off



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

sorry to hear


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

You have my condolences. The weather has killed my desire to finish decorating and the upcoming weather looks downright miserable. I'm gonna end up putting it all up for very few I feel.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been there. I live on the gulf coast, and hurricane season lasts through Halloween. I've had so many decorations ruined by wind/downpours. 

I have a minimal setup with stuff that is easy to put up and take down now (mostly blowmolds/lights or my FCG inside in our front window). Still have the elaborate stuff, just haven't been feeling it since things got trashed several years back and it's nice to have an alternative for the "off" years.

So sorry you've had such a bad time and I hope your stuff isn't permanently ruined.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I understand completely, we've been there too many times. Don't get discouraged. Could you display some of your more fragile props inside a garage so they can still be enjoyed? I've also had to put some props just inside the front door so they are only visible when the door opens, or peeking out of a window. We put out our big animatronic props on the day of Halloween to avoid damage. I have to accept that where we live, the weather is rarely perfect on Halloween.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@Gweede, unfortunately I don't have a garage to put anything into. It would be awesome if I did. The majority of my props are too big or tall to bring inside the house. Low ceilings or narrow doors make that impossible. I haven't put my more fragile props out yet and in the past have not really had much issue with the wind affecting my props. One year I did have to bring my witches in a couple of times, but I had time to bring them in before the wind came up as it was in the forecast. This year the wind has come completely out of no where and is stronger than winds we have gotten in the past this time of year. Snow and rain are usually my biggest weather problems. This has just been a bad year for weather all over the country and apparently a bad year for accurate forecasts too. It has rained or snowed on days when it said it was going to be sunny and sunny on days when we were supposed to get snow or rain. 

@TerriG, thanks, this has been a hard year all around

@Pablo0714, sorry to hear your weather is not looking so good for you as well. According to our forecasts we were supposed to have fairly decent weather. A few cooler days and some light rain or snow falls, nothing out of the ordinary. But the forecasts seem to be waaaaay off and un-ordinary weather has been blowing in unexpectedly. 

@Frankie's Girl, I think most of the stuff is fixable barring any more damage. I will have to take down a few props to work on them after my hubby gets home and can help me and hope that I can get them back up this weekend. Un-fortunately repairs have to be done outside so will have to wait until weather improves.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I always wait until the day of to put everything out. If it is bad weather I forgo a lot of stuff but still do a garage haunt. It would kill me to see a prop I spent 30hrs on get ruined.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I have the same feeling. We spend all year working on our props. I put my display out for the entire month of October. The last 2 years its poured all day on Halloween. I did put some props and lights in my garage last year but it was pointless because no one showed up! I said if it rains on Halloween this year I'm finished!


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

We have so much rain in the PNW that the only things I have out are skeletons and ghosts. We use the single car garage Halloween night and a 10x10 tent. We need a bigger garage.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is a suggestion for anyone who has to battle with Mother Nature, and her rain and her wind or her snow.
SNOW to me, would be the absolute worst, but I am sure that you could use the snow to your displays advantage, if you were to really plan with it in mind.
IF weather consisting WIND and RAIN, is wrecking your displays, I would guess......that your displays are not made or designed for your climate or for your weather.
We here in the Pacific Northwest are always faced with RAIN and WIND, so we just work with it.
Now, we just focus on doing a Cemetary each and every year.
We centre our Haunt around "FULL SIZE" 20 Wooden Toe Pincher Coffins and our Grave Yard Picket Fencing.
Nothing looks SPOOKIER than a Dark WET DAMP "Wind Torn" Grave Yard on any Halloween Night.
We have heavy Half Coffins as well, that stick out of the ground....and all you do is add Leaves .....Old Broken Branches....Skulls.....Lights .....Webs......Pumpkins every where and Lighting makes it all come together.
We gave up on the more delicate props and weather fragile things, as it is just not worth the risk or the expense or the hazzle.
Those types of decorations or props are only good for Indoor Haunts and Parties, or for a more SUNNY and WARM climate.
Having said that, Florida can also get HIT with Winds and Rain, so why take the chance for your Decorations?
The more RAIN and WIND BATTERED that any Grave Yard can get...the better that it is.
Trust me Folks, forget the Blow Ups .....for get the more Fragile props....and go with the Heavy Duty....Coffins and Fences.
They can all be built to take a part and stowed away easily.
Or....the Coffins make for great storage containers, once everything is said and done, and they stack very easily.
Make your Haunts Weather Proof!
Simple solution to your WIND and RAIN issues.
SNOW.....would be a little more challenging but not much!
Get rid of your Fragile things, or just use them indoors!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

hjg0989 said:


> We have so much rain in the PNW that the only things I have out are skeletons and ghosts. We use the single car garage Halloween night and a 10x10 tent. We need a bigger garage.


That is interesting, the props I have had to pick up and put back into position most often have been the skeletons. My zombies have been true champs in this wind and rain, but the rebar that was supporting some skellies just sawed thru the earth (due to the gusting wind) and boom they went over. 

It always feels a little embarrassing for me when stuff falls over. I think it's because doing this level of decorating is a little weird or "out there" ... so if you are going to be weird you better be really damn GOOD. And broken props say that I'm not good at this.

OTOH ... I do love making props and displaying them is an excuse to keep making them (or making them better). The weather is annoying and cruel at times (Nor'easters and hurricanes suck out loud). So I wrestle with the stress and angst and embarrassment as well as the enjoyable parts of figuring out how to attach pool noodle to plastic hands, or how to use liquid electrical tape for convincing fake blood.

Lotta words to say, This IS hard stuff. Getting frustrated makes sense.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Halloween in these parts is ify at best. Probably rain at night and very windy. As much as I always want to put stuff out early I do not. Late October weather always throws in a few storms. I either break my back on the day or I save a lot of work by waiting out a rain out. I simply will not put my stuff out early to be ruined. My hallowindow is enough early on to enjoy and let everyone know- the haunt is coming.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I’m so sorry your spirits have been dashed! It’s been more than a decade since I frequented Halloween Forum. In my first years here - I was constantly inspired by the extraordinary creativity of the Forum members! (Shout out to so many including Tera (before she moved and graffitied her haunt, she taught us all the secret trick with rebar to keep headstones from flying in gale force wind. It worked!) and Frankie’s Girl (Hi FG - long time no scream!) who inspires with her style and savvy, spirited haunt ideas! Just to name two. My point is - year after year, our haunt grew and grew with more and more props, a growing yard set up, you get the picture! And as it grew - it became more vulnerable to the weather. So much so that we felt we had experienced every level of bad weather and (phew!) survived it all... until a few years ago... Ugh — the spirit dwindled as each Halloween was crushed by torrential downpour, yard flooding, weather craziness that punched us in the gut. So we took a BREAK! We kept things in storage. Put a pumpkin ? in the window - threw up the inside projections on sheet covered windows and made the entryway spooky when the door opened - but that’s all. No spider on the roof, no Frankenstein lab in the shed, no haunted kiddie trail in our little backyard, no alien spaceship crashed in the graveyard, no horse and headless horseman, no hearse with skeleton horse and driver... not even the FCG. Our yard was shockingly BARE!! But WE WERE RELIEVED ?!!
It gave us time to rethink what we enjoy most about a Halloween ? and we took some deep breaths about expectations - drank a glass of wine - and reveled in the holiday with no pressure! Mother Nature could sling her worst weather - but we were content! 
Now - here comes THIS year. We have started to put a few things in the yard again. We have scaled back - but we have felt victorious in our adaptations to accommodate M. Nature. We may not get one single trick-or-treater this year and the weather may suck the life out of our traditional set-up, but we will be happy for Halloween - and find new ways to outsmart the weather gods while preserving our sanity as well as our love of All Hallows Eve!
Again — so sorry your spirit is dashed. It will rise again if you go easy on yourselves. I’ll send you a bottle of wine if it will help! BOO ?!!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

HauntedWyo, bad weather is almost as bad as a mild night for trick or treating, and only six kids show up. These kinds of things can really deflate all the fun and expectation you have assembling them. I decided this year I was only going to build for my own personal satisfaction, and ended up decorating inside my house on a grander scale than I had done before. If there's an opportunity for such an endeavor for your decor, I'd say try that instead and then host a small party of only closest friends to enjoy the indoor decor. I have several friends who are amazed that I take over my dining room and fill it with skeletons (I'm up to thirteen now!) They actually have spilled out into the foyer, and up on the railing of the stairs. So, best of luck, and try the indoor haunt if it's feasible, at least you will make yourself happy!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Zombie4* said:


> I have the same feeling. We spend all year working on our props. I put my display out for the entire month of October. The last 2 years its poured all day on Halloween. I did put some props and lights in my garage last year but it was pointless because no one showed up! I said if it rains on Halloween this year I'm finished!


I'm sorry you have had to deal with crappy weather as well. It's just deflating and gives ya a helpless feeling. Rain and snow I can contend with, the wind on the other hand is the demon of all demons. I thought I had built strong enough for the winds, well at least for the winds we normally get this time of year. This year the winds have just been completely out of the ordinary and coming out of no where. Normally I have time to prepare for and brace for predicted winds. I can bring in any props that may not fair well in high winds in time and add some extra bracing to the others if need be. But not this year. This year the weather has just been crazy. I believe someone somewhere on the forum recently said the weather this year is like a woman in menopause and boy were they right. I hope that it doesn't rain on you on Halloween.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Industen said:


> I always wait until the day of to put everything out. If it is bad weather I forgo a lot of stuff but still do a garage haunt. It would kill me to see a prop I spent 30hrs on get ruined.


I wish I had a garage to do a garage haunt in. It would make things so much easier. I would wait until the day of to put things out, but my stuff is stored off sight and it takes me a couple of days to get it all up here to my place and I have to set it up as I get it up here as I have no place to store it until the day of. I also have to have the help of my hubby to get everything moved up here and to get it set up. He leaves for work before sun up and gets home just before sun down during the week. If the weather continues to get nasty or even nastier I will have no choice but to cut back on what I put out. It will be very disappointing not just for me, but for a big share of people in my community who have greatly appreciated my decor. It is very heartbreaking watching helplessly as your stuff gets tossed about.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

hjg0989 said:


> We have so much rain in the PNW that the only things I have out are skeletons and ghosts. We use the single car garage Halloween night and a 10x10 tent. We need a bigger garage.


I would love a garage, or even a carport that I could tent off. It would make things so much easier.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> That is interesting, the props I have had to pick up and put back into position most often have been the skeletons. My zombies have been true champs in this wind and rain, but the rebar that was supporting some skellies just sawed thru the earth (due to the gusting wind) and boom they went over.
> 
> It always feels a little embarrassing for me when stuff falls over. I think it's because doing this level of decorating is a little weird or "out there" ... so if you are going to be weird you better be really damn GOOD. And broken props say that I'm not good at this.
> 
> ...


I feel ya. It is embarrassing going out in the morning or even in the middle of the night to rescue props or pick up damaged props. I am about the only one in my community that does a big display so I am the "out there" one. I work extra hard making my props look as good as I can because folks from all over town come out of their way to see my yard. I've had pics. of my display sent to people half way around the world because the picture takers were so impressed they had to share with friends and family in their home countries. 

It is very frustrating to say the least. There are big learning curves with every prop build. Trying to figure out how to make them withstand the weather is all trial and error. In the meantime it is heartbreaking when you watch something you built fail and you have no time to make changes or improve. I just want to get through this year with what I have and spend next year re-building or improving.

I love building and creating things. It is therapeutic. I am in my own little world when I am building. I enjoy the oos and awes from those who come and see my builds. I feel like I have accomplished something that will make memories and bring pleasure to others.

I hope weather improves in your neck of the woods.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

We had a nasty day last Friday. Heavy rains, some wind. Took everything down and finally got it back up on Sunday just in time to get rained on again. It was nice today but this is the only day that’s supposed to be like that for the next week. My work is directly tied to the weather and this just means several props won’t get finished in time.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Here is a suggestion for anyone who has to battle with Mother Nature, and her rain and her wind or her snow.
> SNOW to me, would be the absolute worst, but I am sure that you could use the snow to your displays advantage, if you were to really plan with it in mind.
> IF weather consisting WIND and RAIN, is wrecking your displays, I would guess......that your displays are not made or designed for your climate or for your weather.
> We here in the Pacific Northwest are always faced with RAIN and WIND, so we just work with it.
> ...


I may just go with doing a cemetery from here on out if I can't figure out a better way of building some of my props to with stand the winds.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

It's a nightmare for sure. I've had to back down on how much I do, how much ground I cover, and how much I try to do ahead of time. As I build new, I have to plan for wind and rain (like 80+ mph wind and TORNADOES and 4" rainfall in 24 hours - ridiculous!). My notes from 2018 say, at the very top, "rain sucks!"

But Halloween keeps me going. I do this for me, for my own satisfaction, because I want to. Live and learn, and I'm not gonna let a little weather stop me, even if I do grumble about having to go out and fix the fence up _again_.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I’m so sorry your spirits have been dashed! It’s been more than a decade since I frequented Halloween Forum. In my first years here - I was constantly inspired by the extraordinary creativity of the Forum members! (Shout out to so many including Tera (before she moved and graffitied her haunt, she taught us all the secret trick with rebar to keep headstones from flying in gale force wind. It worked!) and Frankie’s Girl (Hi FG - long time no scream!) who inspires with her style and savvy, spirited haunt ideas! Just to name two. My point is - year after year, our haunt grew and grew with more and more props, a growing yard set up, you get the picture! And as it grew - it became more vulnerable to the weather. So much so that we felt we had experienced every level of bad weather and (phew!) survived it all... until a few years ago... Ugh — the spirit dwindled as each Halloween was crushed by torrential downpour, yard flooding, weather craziness that punched us in the gut. So we took a BREAK! We kept things in storage. Put a pumpkin ? in the window - threw up the inside projections on sheet covered windows and made the entryway spooky when the door opened - but that’s all. No spider on the roof, no Frankenstein lab in the shed, no haunted kiddie trail in our little backyard, no alien spaceship crashed in the graveyard, no horse and headless horseman, no hearse with skeleton horse and driver... not even the FCG. Our yard was shockingly BARE!! But WE WERE RELIEVED ?!!
> It gave us time to rethink what we enjoy most about a Halloween ? and we took some deep breaths about expectations - drank a glass of wine - and reveled in the holiday with no pressure! Mother Nature could sling her worst weather - but we were content!
> Now - here comes THIS year. We have started to put a few things in the yard again. We have scaled back - but we have felt victorious in our adaptations to accommodate M. Nature. We may not get one single trick-or-treater this year and the weather may suck the life out of our traditional set-up, but we will be happy for Halloween - and find new ways to outsmart the weather gods while preserving our sanity as well as our love of All Hallows Eve!
> Again — so sorry your spirit is dashed. It will rise again if you go easy on yourselves. I’ll send you a bottle of wine if it will help! BOO ?!!


I am going to have to re-think things for next year and decide if there will be a haunt next year. This year has been a tough year and my stress levels have been through the roof for most of it and working on props has been been my only solace. Watching all my work flapping around in the wind was just gut wrenching. I have no idea what I will do to de-stress if I am not building props. However I don't know if I can keep my sanity if I watch one more prop go down due to nasty weather. The very thing that brings me solace also brings me a lot of heart ache. Catch22.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Edmund K said:


> HauntedWyo, bad weather is almost as bad as a mild night for trick or treating, and only six kids show up. These kinds of things can really deflate all the fun and expectation you have assembling them. I decided this year I was only going to build for my own personal satisfaction, and ended up decorating inside my house on a grander scale than I had done before. If there's an opportunity for such an endeavor for your decor, I'd say try that instead and then host a small party of only closest friends to enjoy the indoor decor. I have several friends who are amazed that I take over my dining room and fill it with skeletons (I'm up to thirteen now!) They actually have spilled out into the foyer, and up on the railing of the stairs. So, best of luck, and try the indoor haunt if it's feasible, at least you will make yourself happy!


If only I had some close personal friends to invite over for a party. Busy lives have prevented me from making a lot of friends. Either their lives are busy or my life has been busy. I have plenty of acquaintances, people I know well enough to visit with for a few minutes if we bump into each other somewhere, but not well enough to invite them to my home, or even know if we share similar likes. I have tried to plan things that would allow me to get to know people better, but everyone seems to be too busy to come to an event or do something together. I may just get in touch with one of the local scout leaders or Jaycees or the Shriners and see if they would like some help putting together a haunted house and help them with props.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

01GTB said:


> We had a nasty day last Friday. Heavy rains, some wind. Took everything down and finally got it back up on Sunday just in time to get rained on again. It was nice today but this is the only day that’s supposed to be like that for the next week. My work is directly tied to the weather and this just means several props won’t get finished in time.


I am so sorry that you too have been battling nasty weather. I hope that the forecasts are wrong and your weather improves long enough for you to finish your builds and can have them out for Halloween.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

kakugori said:


> It's a nightmare for sure. I've had to back down on how much I do, how much ground I cover, and how much I try to do ahead of time. As I build new, I have to plan for wind and rain (like 80+ mph wind and TORNADOES and 4" rainfall in 24 hours - ridiculous!). My notes from 2018 say, at the very top, "rain sucks!"
> 
> But Halloween keeps me going. I do this for me, for my own satisfaction, because I want to. Live and learn, and I'm not gonna let a little weather stop me, even if I do grumble about having to go out and fix the fence up _again_.


That is a great attitude. I hope that I can share a similar attitude, but right now I am just feeling deflated.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

HauntedWyo said:


> I wish I had a garage to do a garage haunt in. It would make things so much easier. I would wait until the day of to put things out, but my stuff is stored off sight and it takes me a couple of days to get it all up here to my place and I have to set it up as I get it up here as I have no place to store it until the day of. I also have to have the help of my hubby to get everything moved up here and to get it set up. He leaves for work before sun up and gets home just before sun down during the week. If the weather continues to get nasty or even nastier I will have no choice but to cut back on what I put out. It will be very disappointing not just for me, but for a big share of people in my community who have greatly appreciated my decor. It is very heartbreaking watching helplessly as your stuff gets tossed about.


Yes it is a lot of prep work. I take vacation for 10 days and I have a 10 man crew on Halloween. There is no way I could put out all my stuff myself, it would be an impossible task. After 15 years I have a ridiculous amount of props and about 600 people come which gets more and more yearly. It is more a ritual or tradition at this point and would feel guilty not sharing it with the community.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I’m so sorry your spirits have been dashed! It’s been more than a decade since I frequented Halloween Forum. In my first years here - I was constantly inspired by the extraordinary creativity of the Forum members! (Shout out to so many including Tera (before she moved and graffitied her haunt, she taught us all the secret trick with rebar to keep headstones from flying in gale force wind. It worked!) and Frankie’s Girl (Hi FG - long time no scream!) who inspires with her style and savvy, spirited haunt ideas! Just to name two. My point is - year after year, our haunt grew and grew with more and more props, a growing yard set up, you get the picture! And as it grew - it became more vulnerable to the weather. So much so that we felt we had experienced every level of bad weather and (phew!) survived it all... until a few years ago... Ugh — the spirit dwindled as each Halloween was crushed by torrential downpour, yard flooding, weather craziness that punched us in the gut. So we took a BREAK! We kept things in storage. Put a pumpkin ? in the window - threw up the inside projections on sheet covered windows and made the entryway spooky when the door opened - but that’s all. No spider on the roof, no Frankenstein lab in the shed, no haunted kiddie trail in our little backyard, no alien spaceship crashed in the graveyard, no horse and headless horseman, no hearse with skeleton horse and driver... not even the FCG. Our yard was shockingly BARE!! But WE WERE RELIEVED ?!!
> It gave us time to rethink what we enjoy most about a Halloween ? and we took some deep breaths about expectations - drank a glass of wine - and reveled in the holiday with no pressure! Mother Nature could sling her worst weather - but we were content!
> Now - here comes THIS year. We have started to put a few things in the yard again. We have scaled back - but we have felt victorious in our adaptations to accommodate M. Nature. We may not get one single trick-or-treater this year and the weather may suck the life out of our traditional set-up, but we will be happy for Halloween - and find new ways to outsmart the weather gods while preserving our sanity as well as our love of All Hallows Eve!
> Again — so sorry your spirit is dashed. It will rise again if you go easy on yourselves. I’ll send you a bottle of wine if it will help! BOO ?!!


Love your thoughts and your feelings on Halloween.
Very well said.
I took a break from Halloween last year, just due to Politics in our Strata.....and did absolutely NOTHING!
It HURT, not to have our Haunt up for all the little kids, but.....we have come back.....even BIGGER and BETTER this year!
We just said SCREW the Strata and everyone on the Board, and have just done our thing......carried on....and we will let the cards lay way they may.
Taking OFF some time from Halloween is a Good Thing at times.
We agree with you.....when it comes to scaling back for a year....just put a Pumpkin in the Window....Decorate your Door.....add some nice touches inside, and just enjoy Halloween, as it should be enjoyed.......Personally.
I'm waiting for a knock at our Door or a Letter on our door, telling is to STOP what we are doing! LOL
I have had complaints about the Old Hearse parking directly in Front, on the street for all to see.
I just told the Strata, if I even hear One Negative word about Halloween this year, that the Hearse will be parked there.......ALL YEAR LONG.....and we can celebrate Halloween for 365 Days out of the Year! LOL
My point is, take the year off, and recharge your engines......and come back, LOVING Halloween even that much MORE!
Time Off.....is a Good Thing!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> I am going to have to re-think things for next year and decide if there will be a haunt next year. This year has been a tough year and my stress levels have been through the roof for most of it and working on props has been been my only solace. Watching all my work flapping around in the wind was just gut wrenching. I have no idea what I will do to de-stress if I am not building props. However I don't know if I can keep my sanity if I watch one more prop go down due to nasty weather. The very thing that brings me solace also brings me a lot of heart ache. Catch22.


You can never ever go wrong with building COFFINS.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> I am so sorry that you too have been battling nasty weather. I hope that the forecasts are wrong and your weather improves long enough for you to finish your builds and can have them out for Halloween.


There is absolutely Nothing that anyone can do about the weather!
Just Deal with it, and design and build your Props with the Weather always in mind.
Rethink what you are wanting to do, and work with Mother Nature.
The more wrecked and wind blown and Stormed on, that a Graveyard LOOKS......the better that it will be!
The only thing that I hate about the weather..... is Working in it!
THINK......about the weather, when ever building any prop.......you know that it is October, and unless you live in a Tropical Location with lots of SUN........design your props to with stand the RAIN and the WIND.
Come to think of it, Tropical locations ( Besides Palm Springs ) all get Hammered by the Wind and the Rain as well. lol
Build Smart!


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Here in Atlantic Canada we usually get the tail ends of hurricanes so we feel hurricane season. Aside from that, the weather here is very unpredictable and you're better off forgetting about any long range forecasts. At best, the forecasts are only useful on the day of  Rain is not a problem as we've weatherproofed anything that can be damaged by water. Wind is our nemesis and after a few years experience, we've learned what we can and can't pull off outside. I know which direction the wind is most volatile in my yard and plan accordingly. This is why our graveyard is diagonal with the fence behind it. The fence, which is cheap dollar store fencing, is staked in the ground using metal rods. This protects the cheap dollar store tombstones from the wind, which are anchored in the ground using wood stakes. Lighter animatronics are placed in strategic places where the wind won't reach them and then staked to the ground just in case. We only have one prop that's kind of out in the open but he's homemade, built mostly out of heavy 2x4s and yep... Staked to the ground 

Is it perfect? Nope. I usually have to chase down 1 or 2 tombstones down the street but all in all, it holds up pretty well. Like Myra said, build smart! Sometimes you need to make sacrifices. There are many things I'd like to setup outdoors but the reality is that mother nature is the boss out there and what she says goes so you best not fight with her


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HauntedWyo said:


> I am going to have to re-think things for next year and decide if there will be a haunt next year. This year has been a tough year and my stress levels have been through the roof for most of it and working on props has been been my only solace. Watching all my work flapping around in the wind was just gut wrenching. I have no idea what I will do to de-stress if I am not building props. However I don't know if I can keep my sanity if I watch one more prop go down due to nasty weather. The very thing that brings me solace also brings me a lot of heart ache. Catch22.


I was thinking- and maybe this will help - can you take a year or two and maybe just focus on your indoor decor - then host a get together (a witches tea or “goblins gobble” or a “potluck yuck” — my terms but you get the idea) just something to invite a few friends to share the Halloween feeling we all so love? Put the big props away for a few. Focus on yourself too - like perhaps go to a local community haunt or dive into a hay wagon ride at a farm festival? I’m just suggesting that turning your love of Halloween into a chance for you to get out and enjoy OTHER places/experiences where other folk have done the work? That way you can get your groove back into outdoor decor when the forecast looks more optimistic?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I have almost rage quit like 10 times this year. We did cancel a family trip so me nieces could come see my Halloween after i was rear ended on the interstate and had to take 2 weeks off. At one point I was outside crying while trying to do stuff because it was so hot and I was so tired. I SO get it. This has not been a good year and it seems to be an almost universal problem. All of my friends are not feeling it and there have been several threads here about it. THIS IS A BAD YEAR. All we can do is make the best of it, take care of ourselves, and do what we feel we can while not blaming ourselves for maybe not being up to our usual standards. Sometimes the universe just isn't on our side. Maybe next year will be better?

Just take care of yourself and if you have to take a break, then take a break.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> If only I had some close personal friends to invite over for a party. Busy lives have prevented me from making a lot of friends. Either their lives are busy or my life has been busy. I have plenty of acquaintances, people I know well enough to visit with for a few minutes if we bump into each other somewhere, but not well enough to invite them to my home, or even know if we share similar likes. I have tried to plan things that would allow me to get to know people better, but everyone seems to be too busy to come to an event or do something together. I may just get in touch with one of the local scout leaders or Jaycees or the Shriners and see if they would like some help putting together a haunted house and help them with props.


I'm sorry to hear of your challenges with making friends. A new neighbor moved in across the street from us almost a month ago now, and we have yet to meet! They never come out of their house, just drive in and out of the garage to and from work. I always try to wave at them, and any folks driving through our neighborhood for that matter, but the personal interaction seems to stop there. I love your idea about the Jaycees and/or boy scouts! That's a great way to share your talents and expertise with the community! I'm rootin' for you to find a positive solution to this dilemma, Wyo!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

All of my props are weather proof. The problem is when it rains all day on Halloween NO ONE shows up!!!!! All that work down the drain. When it's nice out I get 150-200 tots. Last year when it rained, we got 19!!!! Such a bummer.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Zombie4* said:


> All of my props are weather proof. The problem is when it rains all day on Halloween NO ONE shows up!!!!! All that work down the drain. When it's nice out I get 150-200 tots. Last year when it rained, we got 19!!!! Such a bummer.


Once again.......we have no control over the weather....soooooo....we do this for ourselves, as it is our Thing.
It gives us pleasure, just doing it, regardless of how many people might show up or not.
Its just FUN to do.


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Once again.......we have no control over the weather....soooooo....we do this for ourselves, as it is our Thing.
> It gives us pleasure, just doing it, regardless of how many people might show up or not.
> Its just FUN to do.


I had to remind myself of this last night, when looking at the forecast for our big party this weekend, and we're expecting 2-3" of rain Friday and Saturday. And it really bummed me out that all our friends wouldn't get to see the full fruits of my labor if it did rain all day. BUT then I remember all the fun I had building and decorating, and the joy I still have when I pull up daily to see my graveyard, and when the lights all turn on at night. I do it for me, for my happiness. Bringing happiness to others with my work is just a nice side effect. 

@HauntedWyo I hope you keep the faith! I have to remember its people like us that, for me at least, that made Halloween what it is for me today, and why I have such a love for Halloween. If my setup can instill that feeling, that we all have, leading up to Halloween night (and throughout the year honestly), in one kid, I feel like I accomplished more than anything I've built or worked on. Seeing my daughter's eyes light up when she sees the graveyard come to life is all the motivation I need to keep building and decorating, Mother Nature be damned! I know its not weather, but I had a neighbor this year get vandalized, a lot of stuff stolen and broken, and his setup is massive every year. Its even got more of the neighbors involved in decorating! So the morning I found out, I went and bought him a new skeleton and took it over and offered to help rebuild in any way I could, but made sure to tell him not to give up, to rebuild it bigger and better, because thats what people need. I feel like Im getting cheesy at this point, but the point is, if you ever need motivation to keep going, you've got a whole community here that can be your cheering section.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Zombie4* said:


> All of my props are weather proof. The problem is when it rains all day on Halloween NO ONE shows up!!!!! All that work down the drain. When it's nice out I get 150-200 tots. Last year when it rained, we got 19!!!! Such a bummer.


One of the reasons I started doing a yard haunt was to bring the TOTs, the other of course is because I enjoy the holiday and being crafty/creative with it. Before I started to decorate my yard we were lucky to get maybe a dozen TOTs no matter the weather. Last year, which was my 3rd year for going big, we got around 250 TOTs. I was so hoping to bring Halloween back to my neighborhood like it used to be when I was a kid, and it seems that what I have been doing is working for the most part. I also have been seeing more and more homes around town decorating their yards with more than just a couple of pumpkins, so I feel like I have been inspiring folks to get in touch with their inner child. So to lose all that I have gained due to weather would be a huge bummer.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Unfortunately for me, I got a 10ft tall inflatable Jack o lantern at Menards for 40% off as it was their store display one. I was so excited to get this for $60, put it up and loved it in my front yard. Come home next day from work and it is gone, although wind was terrible, I think it was stolen as there were 2 sand bags and a motor that weighed a few pounds attached to it, plus it was staked in well.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

HauntedWyo said:


> One of the reasons I started doing a yard haunt was to bring the TOTs, the other of course is because I enjoy the holiday and being crafty/creative with it. Before I started to decorate my yard we were lucky to get maybe a dozen TOTs no matter the weather. Last year, which was my 3rd year for going big, we got around 250 TOTs. I was so hoping to bring Halloween back to my neighborhood like it used to be when I was a kid, and it seems that what I have been doing is working for the most part. I also have been seeing more and more homes around town decorating their yards with more than just a couple of pumpkins, so I feel like I have been inspiring folks to get in touch with their inner child. So to lose all that I have gained due to weather would be a huge bummer.


I totally agree!!


pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Unfortunately for me, I got a 10ft tall inflatable Jack o lantern at Menards for 40% off as it was their store display one. I was so excited to get this for $60, put it up and loved it in my front yard. Come home next day from work and it is gone, although wind was terrible, I think it was stolen as there were 2 sand bags and a motor that weighed a few pounds attached to it, plus it was staked in well.
> View attachment 724727


And this is why I added security cameras this year. I am so sorry to hear this???


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks man, and you are correct, security cameras are unfortunately becoming a need in this world.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I feel you. Last year it rained all day until 4pm. We didn't get to put out a lot because of it


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Thanks man, and you are correct, security cameras are unfortunately becoming a need in this world.


The neighbors house got vandalized pretty good a few weeks back, main reason why I put up a fence. I've thought about just buying some cheap CTV looking cameras to mount just as a deterrent just in case, but I've had no issues so far. They have to come up close to the house to get in the fence, so that would be pretty brave just to grab some homemade tombstones and skeletons haha. I wish I could say people are stupid, but its probably just dumb kids doing dumb kids stuff.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Unfortunately for me, I got a 10ft tall inflatable Jack o lantern at Menards for 40% off as it was their store display one. I was so excited to get this for $60, put it up and loved it in my front yard. Come home next day from work and it is gone, although wind was terrible, I think it was stolen as there were 2 sand bags and a motor that weighed a few pounds attached to it, plus it was staked in well.
> View attachment 724727


Man that stinks. I hate thieves more than the wind and I hate the wind with every ounce of my being. Wind is just part of life on this planet and as much as I hate dealing with it it doesn't purposely blow to ruin things, though sometimes I wonder if Mother Nature is getting some revenge. Thieves on the other hand steal on purpose. They know the stuff they are taking does not belong to them and they don't care. You have it, they want it, so they take it and to heck with you. As frustrating and upsetting as it is dealing with nasty weather, I would be even more upset over someone stealing my stuff. That would be the last time I ever put another prop or what have you out in my yard. I hope that who ever took it returns it or Karma bites them in the butt.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

texmaster said:


> I feel you. Last year it rained all day until 4pm. We didn't get to put out a lot because of it


That would be frustrating. If I had known it was going to be super windy and nasty I would have waited to put things out. I double checked the forecast from a couple of different sources and the weather was showing to be fairly decent. A couple of cool days with some slight chance of rain and light snow, but nothing in the forecast about strong winds. I figured I was in the clear to go ahead and put things out. Then we had several unexpected storms just blow in out of nowhere. One came in the middle of the night and woke me up sounding like a freight train was about to come through my house. The other came around 8:00 p.m. and it came with rain that was blowing sideways in sheets. In less than 5 minutes my hubby and I were drenched and trying to keep from blowing away as we were trying to bring what we could inside. It seemed more like a summer storm than what we typically get this time of year. It has just been a very strange and out of the ordinary year for weather.

I hope you have decent weather this year and are able to put more out.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel like I should take down some of my stuff before Halloween even gets here. I live by the foothills in Colorado, and we got some huge winds the other night. Some stuff was messed up but no permanent damage. Then Wednesday it snowed about 7 inches so everything is buried. It's going to all melt this weekend, maybe. Then the forecast for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday is for more snow, maybe 10 inches and highs in the 20s! The forecast for Halloween is 59 which seems good but everything is going to be buried in snow. I know that my stuff on the roof will be difficult to take down for a while until the snow melts. I feel like I should take that stuff down before more snow comes. Last year it snowed once in early October and then was nice the rest of the month. This will be the 3rd significant snow storm we have got this month. I wouldn't mind the rain that much, still no fun, but at least you can still see the props. Oh well, what can you do. I hope next year is better. Halloween will be on Saturday so it better be!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

JT5298 said:


> I feel like I should take down some of my stuff before Halloween even gets here. I live by the foothills in Colorado, and we got some huge winds the other night. Some stuff was messed up but no permanent damage. Then Wednesday it snowed about 7 inches so everything is buried. It's going to all melt this weekend, maybe. Then the forecast for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday is for more snow, maybe 10 inches and highs in the 20s! The forecast for Halloween is 59 which seems good but everything is going to be buried in snow. I know that my stuff on the roof will be difficult to take down for a while until the snow melts. I feel like I should take that stuff down before more snow comes. Last year it snowed once in early October and then was nice the rest of the month. This will be the 3rd significant snow storm we have got this month. I wouldn't mind the rain that much, still no fun, but at least you can still see the props. Oh well, what can you do. I hope next year is better. Halloween will be on Saturday so it better be!


Snow has come early in a few spots this year. We were getting snow in Sept. We don't normally get snow until early Nov. and it usually melts off right away. Then our next snows don't come until around Thanksgiving and that is when it starts to stick around. We only had 2 months this year where we didn't get any snow and usually we have 4-5 months where we get no snow.

I can deal with snow and rain. It's the wicked winds that take it's toll. Which our winds have been unusually high this year too at least in my part of WY. Our weather forecasts have been way off. Checked forecast yesterday and it said we were supposed to get 30 MPH winds most of the day today. There is not even a breeze blowing right now. On days when it says light winds or no winds that is when it seems to be the days when the weather chain is blowing straight out.

This has been a crazy bad year for weather. From record high temps, to flooding, to freak snowstorms, to category 4 and 5 hurricanes coming one right after the other, to tornadoes in areas that normally do not get tornadoes, to extremely long periods of drought. It's hard to plan for the unpredictable or the unusual.

I hope that the snows misses you and your Halloween is a great one. 59* is shorts weather here and wish we were going to get that. We are supposed to be in the low 40s* here on Halloween. We should still get a bunch of TOTs with those temps, that is if the forecast is remotely accurate.


----------



## Dcremer (Sep 1, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


Even though we have not had a serious storm yet and I usually do not put alot of stuff out til Halloween, I have in the past been in sideway rain standing on a brick base holding down one corner of my tent. I was crushed that year. Our weather forecast is not good and I am dreading the outcome. I still hold hope for us all.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


C’mon HauntedWyo... you can’t give up, you are the voice of reason and guidance for all of us rookies and long time members. Always there to pat us on the back and appreciate our efforts and even give some good advice. We here in Michigan know exactly how you feel, Mother Nature is kicking my butt too. I even went out and put rain slickers on my props because we are just getting drenched every couple of days. The wind grrrrrrrr is the worst, even though all my stuff is staked to those green metal fence posts, the wind is still causing considerable damage . Definitely going to have some prop rehabilitation beginning Friday. I know it’s heartbreaking because all of my props are hand made too... ugh the hours spent and the mess are all worth it because you love Halloween and I know you will bounce back long enough for the TOT’s to come through, then deep breath and make a plan


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't decorate outside since I don't live in a neighborhood, we have a tall fence and gate so no one would see it, we live in WA where the rain and wind can destroy things, and my dad has a habit of breaking things/destroying things left in the yard...

So while I don't have the same issues as OP...I'm still done with Halloween this year. I tried my best to get back into the spirit but my spirits were wrecked since Sept started. Not even decorating inside, watching horror movies (or even Hocus Pocus!) and eating treats/candy helped me get out of this funk.

I'm just so done. I've already brought out my vintage Christmas magazines to flip through to get some decorating ideas and I bought a vintage aluminum tree from the late 1950s. I'm not a huge Christmas fan...Halloween...was...my holiday. This year...yeah not so much.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I came to North Carolina from western Nebraska, grew up in Chicago and moved to Colorado where I spent quite a few years so I have always built my Halloween props to handle rain, snow and wind. I would say that my most horrible weather conditions have been here in the Carolina's. The wind is simply brutal here and when there is any hurricane weather brewing on the coast we know we're going to feel it in the way of rain and wind. So our stuff is anchored down really tight. A few years ago one of those hurricanes really did a number on most of the stuff in our display, Blew a expensive pop up tent into the next county and along with the tent went quit FEW THINGS IN SIDE IT AS THAT WAS MY GYPSY TENT. 

So I try to get most of the stuff in the garage display and throughout the house, but as the display was seeming to get bigger every year we had to start thinking about working new props into the outside area. Then there was a few years where it just rained and rained and rained. I don't admit this to to many people but a couple of those seasons the cream colored carpeting in my house got all kind of abuse. I would put carpets down but they would pick them up and set them to the side so when the night was over we had a terrible mess but we always just shampooed them. Today they are to far gone to ever save and I have manged to cover the messes of people coming in my house with soaking wet shoes full of mud with throw rugs.

The display outside has grown so much that now I could seriously use 3-4 pop up tents for the outdoor stuff. So that leaves me with some new challenges as to how to set up. Wind on Halloween night would absolutely kill me even if we tried to get some of it inside....there would just be no room. I went in the garage yesterday and honestly found a bunch of boxes of new merchandise that I forgot I even bought. Went to have my dressing changed on my infected leg yesterday and the doctor warned>>>You have to stay off this leg. So I know for sure I ain't getting anything up at all. I guess the next challenge will have something to do with the 10 Christmas trees I put up around my house!

Good Luck My Fellow Haunters, keep your chin up!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Dcremer said:


> Even though we have not had a serious storm yet and I usually do not put alot of stuff out til Halloween, I have in the past been in sideway rain standing on a brick base holding down one corner of my tent. I was crushed that year. Our weather forecast is not good and I am dreading the outcome. I still hold hope for us all.


Sorry that you have been in a similar situation. It is crushing. I hope that your weather ends up being better than forecasted.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

JT5298 said:


> I feel like I should take down some of my stuff before Halloween even gets here. I live by the foothills in Colorado, and we got some huge winds the other night. Some stuff was messed up but no permanent damage. Then Wednesday it snowed about 7 inches so everything is buried. It's going to all melt this weekend, maybe. Then the forecast for Sunday, Monday, Tuesday is for more snow, maybe 10 inches and highs in the 20s! The forecast for Halloween is 59 which seems good but everything is going to be buried in snow. I know that my stuff on the roof will be difficult to take down for a while until the snow melts. I feel like I should take that stuff down before more snow comes. Last year it snowed once in early October and then was nice the rest of the month. This will be the 3rd significant snow storm we have got this month. I wouldn't mind the rain that much, still no fun, but at least you can still see the props. Oh well, what can you do. I hope next year is better. Halloween will be on Saturday so it better be!


I live near the Spanish Peaks. We had 13 inches of snow yesterday. I’m in the same boat you are.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we will be in the Power Shut off area for the high fire danger winds that are expected starting tomorrow night and lasting thru Monday or Tuesday. Weather people are saying the sustained winds and gusts look to be modeled worse than what were experienced on Wednesday when other parts of northern Calif. were shut down. No way of knowing exactly when power would then be okay to flip back on so we're talking maybe Tuesday/Wednesday and of course Thursday is Halloween. I threw in the towel on getting my haunted dino park set up and running this year. Hoping for better weather next year. I have some projects I would have liked to have completed before halloween that will just get done now before next year. It was going to be my first whole yard walk-through and spent a considerable time working on set pieces for it (my animated pterosaurs even got shipped from Australia and UK), so feeling pretty bummed about the whole thing right now. Not sure what we'll do Halloween now but right now more concerned about when power will go out and for how long and really hoping no actual fires in our local ranges. We're on the valley floor without lots of trees but with winds like I've seen north of us in Geyserville, embers could easily be carried down to the valley floor. Probably worst halloween I can remember. Hope others have a better time and I'll have power to see what you guys are doing in the last days before Halloween.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Creepylady said:


> C’mon HauntedWyo... you can’t give up, you are the voice of reason and guidance for all of us rookies and long time members. Always there to pat us on the back and appreciate our efforts and even give some good advice. We here in Michigan know exactly how you feel, Mother Nature is kicking my butt too. I even went out and put rain slickers on my props because we are just getting drenched every couple of days. The wind grrrrrrrr is the worst, even though all my stuff is staked to those green metal fence posts, the wind is still causing considerable damage . Definitely going to have some prop rehabilitation beginning Friday. I know it’s heartbreaking because all of my props are hand made too... ugh the hours spent and the mess are all worth it because you love Halloween and I know you will bounce back long enough for the TOT’s to come through, then deep breath and make a plan


Thank-you for your kind words. After a couple of days with some long deep breaths I figured out how to make some adjustments to some of my props so that they will stay a bit more stable in the winds. Fingers crossed that the changes work. This has been a very stressful year and the other night was darn near the straw that broke the camel's back. 

Sorry that you have had to deal with nasty weather as well and that it has caused some of your props some damage. I hope that they are repairable. Fingers crossed that your weather improves and your props make it through Halloween.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I don't decorate outside since I don't live in a neighborhood, we have a tall fence and gate so no one would see it, we live in WA where the rain and wind can destroy things, and my dad has a habit of breaking things/destroying things left in the yard...
> 
> So while I don't have the same issues as OP...I'm still done with Halloween this year. I tried my best to get back into the spirit but my spirits were wrecked since Sept started. Not even decorating inside, watching horror movies (or even Hocus Pocus!) and eating treats/candy helped me get out of this funk.
> 
> I'm just so done. I've already brought out my vintage Christmas magazines to flip through to get some decorating ideas and I bought a vintage aluminum tree from the late 1950s. I'm not a huge Christmas fan...Halloween...was...my holiday. This year...yeah not so much.


I'm so sorry to hear you have lost your Halloween spirit this year. This has been a tough year for me as well. Maybe taking a year off from Halloween and focusing on something else will be helpful. Burn out can happen to the best of us and sometimes we just need to take a break. The vintage Christmas sounds like a fun idea. Nice score of the 1950's aluminum tree. I've never seen one in person, just in old movies and magazines. They look pretty cool. I would be interested in seeing how you decorate it, if you would like to share some pics. You can always send them to me through PM. Hope that the rest of your year gets better.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Muffy said:


> I came to North Carolina from western Nebraska, grew up in Chicago and moved to Colorado where I spent quite a few years so I have always built my Halloween props to handle rain, snow and wind. I would say that my most horrible weather conditions have been here in the Carolina's. The wind is simply brutal here and when there is any hurricane weather brewing on the coast we know we're going to feel it in the way of rain and wind. So our stuff is anchored down really tight. A few years ago one of those hurricanes really did a number on most of the stuff in our display, Blew a expensive pop up tent into the next county and along with the tent went quit FEW THINGS IN SIDE IT AS THAT WAS MY GYPSY TENT.
> 
> So I try to get most of the stuff in the garage display and throughout the house, but as the display was seeming to get bigger every year we had to start thinking about working new props into the outside area. Then there was a few years where it just rained and rained and rained. I don't admit this to to many people but a couple of those seasons the cream colored carpeting in my house got all kind of abuse. I would put carpets down but they would pick them up and set them to the side so when the night was over we had a terrible mess but we always just shampooed them. Today they are to far gone to ever save and I have manged to cover the messes of people coming in my house with soaking wet shoes full of mud with throw rugs.
> 
> ...


Muffy, I am so sorry to hear about all of the health issues you and your family have been dealing with and on top of dealing with nasty weather too. I'm sorry that you will not be able to do up Halloween like you would like to this year. I hope that you are feeling better in time for Christmas. 10 Christmas trees, WOW!! I have a hard enough time decorating one. I would so love to see your place in person. It sounds like it would be awesome no matter the holiday. You take care of yourself and get as healthy as you possibly can so that you can rock Halloween 2020.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I live near the Spanish Peaks. We had 13 inches of snow yesterday. I’m in the same boat you are.


Oh no! I hope nothing was ruined by all that snow. Sorry that you are having to deal with nasty weather as well. I hope your weather improves between now and Halloween.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I kinda feel like this stuff has to fall into the category of "intrinsic rewards." Of course we all want a little recognition, a little pat on the back, no one is immune to that. I live in a kind of rural area and I get ZERO trick or treaters, but I put the decorations out in the yard, and I light it up, and people drive by and maybe they think it's cool and maybe they don't but I think it's cool and I take a few pics and it scratches my creative itch so that's the main thing to me anyway. Hell, I decorate the inside of my house and exactly zero people see it every year but it makes me feel good.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

jimmyMM said:


> I kinda feel like this stuff has to fall into the category of "intrinsic rewards." Of course we all want a little recognition, a little pat on the back, no one is immune to that. I live in a kind of rural area and I get ZERO trick or treaters, but I put the decorations out in the yard, and I light it up, and people drive by and maybe they think it's cool and maybe they don't but I think it's cool and I take a few pics and it scratches my creative itch so that's the main thing to me anyway. Hell, I decorate the inside of my house and exactly zero people see it every year but it makes me feel good.


Rock on Jimmy


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

HauntedWyo said:


> Thank-you for your kind words. After a couple of days with some long deep breaths I figured out how to make some adjustments to some of my props so that they will stay a bit more stable in the winds. Fingers crossed that the changes work. This has been a very stressful year and the other night was darn near the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> Sorry that you have had to deal with nasty weather as well and that it has caused some of your props some damage. I hope that they are repairable. Fingers crossed that your weather improves and your props make it through Halloween.


Good thing is that we have a whole year to patch them up and make em tougher


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm pretty sure we will be in the Power Shut off area for the high fire danger winds that are expected starting tomorrow night and lasting thru Monday or Tuesday. Weather people are saying the sustained winds and gusts look to be modeled worse than what were experienced on Wednesday when other parts of northern Calif. were shut down. No way of knowing exactly when power would then be okay to flip back on so we're talking maybe Tuesday/Wednesday and of course Thursday is Halloween. I threw in the towel on getting my haunted dino park set up and running this year. Hoping for better weather next year. I have some projects I would have liked to have completed before halloween that will just get done now before next year. It was going to be my first whole yard walk-through and spent a considerable time working on set pieces for it (my animated pterosaurs even got shipped from Australia and UK), so feeling pretty bummed about the whole thing right now. Not sure what we'll do Halloween now but right now more concerned about when power will go out and for how long and really hoping no actual fires in our local ranges. We're on the valley floor without lots of trees but with winds like I've seen north of us in Geyserville, embers could easily be carried down to the valley floor. Probably worst halloween I can remember. Hope others have a better time and I'll have power to see what you guys are doing in the last days before Halloween.


Man I am so sorry for all that you have been going through weather wise and with all the fire dangers. I hope that you and yours stay safe and that no fires start. You all in CA have had it bad this year with fires. I really hope that you all get some much needed moisture and end the fire dangers, but not so much moisture you have to contend with mudslides. I hope that 2020 is a much better year and that you are able to set up your Dino Park and that it will be bigger and better than you imagined.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Creepylady said:


> Good thing is that we have a whole year to patch them up and make em tougher


True that. As someone else said earlier, every build is a learning curve and every issue we have to contend with just helps us improve. One of these years we will have props that will be able to survive Armageddon.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm pretty sure we will be in the Power Shut off area for the high fire danger winds that are expected starting tomorrow night and lasting thru Monday or Tuesday. Weather people are saying the sustained winds and gusts look to be modeled worse than what were experienced on Wednesday when other parts of northern Calif. were shut down. No way of knowing exactly when power would then be okay to flip back on so we're talking maybe Tuesday/Wednesday and of course Thursday is Halloween. I threw in the towel on getting my haunted dino park set up and running this year. Hoping for better weather next year. I have some projects I would have liked to have completed before halloween that will just get done now before next year. It was going to be my first whole yard walk-through and spent a considerable time working on set pieces for it (my animated pterosaurs even got shipped from Australia and UK), so feeling pretty bummed about the whole thing right now. Not sure what we'll do Halloween now but right now more concerned about when power will go out and for how long and really hoping no actual fires in our local ranges. We're on the valley floor without lots of trees but with winds like I've seen north of us in Geyserville, embers could easily be carried down to the valley floor. Probably worst halloween I can remember. Hope others have a better time and I'll have power to see what you guys are doing in the last days before Halloween.


One of the main reasons I am so glad we moved away from California is I just can't take the fires. The smell of the smoke from even distant fires puts me in a constant state of panic, I can't sleep, I can't go anywhere and leave my cats for sheer terror of the whole situation. 

I am so sorry you are having these issues now. It is literally my worst nightmare.


----------



## HamlinHolidayhouseDC (Oct 26, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


I agree the wind is horrible (in DC) during October. I find myself always fighting with the wind and especially this year, I have 10' x10' curtains all over the yard which act like sails. I just checked the weather for 2019 Halloween and it is 50% precip. which is some cause for concern. I've ordered canopies to cover my photo booth area and I have a 12' tunnel and movie theater on my front porch which is great to be covered but will any trick-or-treaters actually show up. I'll have to wait to see how it pans out but I may have to do without some of the exposed yard animatronics. I already bought 57 lbs of candy, good thing I saved my receipt. This Halloween has me bummed and almost ready to call it too. Three weeks of work for almost nothing. Lets hope that storm moves further east.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

HamlinHolidayhouseDC said:


> I agree the wind is horrible (in DC) during October. I find myself always fighting with the wind and especially this year, I have 10' x10' curtains all over the yard which act like sails. I just checked the weather for 2019 Halloween and it is 50% precip. which is some cause for concern. I've ordered canopies to cover my photo booth area and I have a 12' tunnel and movie theater on my front porch which is great to be covered but will any trick-or-treaters actually show up. I'll have to wait to see how it pans out but I may have to do without some of the exposed yard animatronics. I already bought 57 lbs of candy, good thing I saved my receipt. This Halloween has me bummed and almost ready to call it too. Three weeks of work for almost nothing. Lets hope that storm moves further east.


I live about 2 hours from DC (South Central PA) so we basically have the same weather as you....I learned a long time ago about the frustrations of setting things up in PERFECT weather only to have it wreaked by the weather on the night of the event....This is my first year setting up in 7 years and for some odd reason, I let the weather be an afterthought in my planning all summer, even after all the years I've done this in the past....Must have been the dry spell we had at the end of summer and the "won't happen to me" positivity....I'll be setting up tonight and Halloween night....Both nights are calling for rain, very hard rain later tonight....So, 2 things in my favor - I took Friday off to set up anyway and I have several canopies/tents from past years Halloween (when I knew better) and lot's of black plastic....Decided instead of putting things in the yard and chancing it, I'm just going to set up the 2 - 10X20 pop up tents in an L configuration butted up against my building and 2 box trailers so I can set up and tear down under a roof....I've got the pirates cove completed yesterday and now have to figure out the second tent today....My wife is insisting I put the headless horseman out this year so it will go in that section for sure....Not sure I'll be able to bring that one back in at the end of the evening because it's so big so I'll let it under the tent and throw a tarp over it with some of those metal spring clamps to hold it tight to the prop.....I really wish I could use the yard but reality tells me to forget the idea of having a year I'll have a perfect night for that to happen....Luckily I have the tents and building to work out of and I'll probably buy 2 more 10X20 tents for the backside of the building because the other structures block most of the wind, it's fenced in with a tall wooden fence, etc....I still have hope for the yard but I'm learning new things like fiberglass and concrete molding, welding, etc....Sounds overkill but if I put something in the yard, I don't want to worry about the wind and rain for the whole month it's out....Welcome to the forum!...ZR


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

I took next week off so I have plenty of time (in theory). I awoke this morning and I have about 4 hours to get some things done before we get a deluge of rain in Michigan over a 24 hour period. IT'S 35 DEGREES OUTSIDE. You've got to be kidding me. That killed my Halloween spirit almost instantly. Ugh.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Pablo0714 said:


> I took next week off so I have plenty of time (in theory). I awoke this morning and I have about 4 hours to get some things done before we get a deluge of rain in Michigan over a 24 hour period. IT'S 35 DEGREES OUTSIDE. You've got to be kidding me. That killed my Halloween spirit almost instantly. Ugh.


I'm so sorry to hear that Mother Nature is being a witch in your area as well. I swear it's almost as if she doesn't want us to have any fun. I woke up to 39* and a slight breeze, now it is snowing and the breeze has turned to wind. This crap is supposed to come and go on into Monday. Then supposedly it is supposed to warm up a bit on Tues., rain on Wed. and warm up a bit and be nice on Thurs. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything survives long enough to get me through Halloween. Hubby and I did some tweeking to my most vulnerable props and added more support to them to hopefully keep them from being damaged by the wind. So far they look to be holding up, but we haven't seen any big gusts yet so I am holding my breath a bit.

This year is definitely going to go down in the books as one of the worst Halloweens for haunters so far. Here is hoping that 2020 can bring back our Halloween Spirit and we kick butt and take names with our haunts.


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


Oh, man...I'm so sorry. 

Lost almost all of my tombstones about five years ago when it decided to not only sleet, but the wind was wreaking havoc and ruined trick-or-treating a half an hour after it began. That thoroughly depressed me. I am eager to start working on tombstones that will survive an EF-2 tornado in the off-season. :/


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey................ moderator ?????


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

You know @Myra Mains Haunters, I'm so sorry that your life sucks so bad that you have to be an absolute snot to everyone else. Yes this is a site for haunters to discuss all things Halloween, which BTW also includes the bad as well as the good aspects of putting on a haunt. If you don't like it, then you can scroll on past the post.

One of the things I love the most about this forum is that we are here to help each other out and to share what works, what doesn't and support each other. Sorry if that is such an issue for you. I don't just decorate for the little kids. I decorate for me and if decorating is not making it pleasurable for me or is causing me more stress than necessary, then I have the right to not do it as I and my sanity comes first and foremost. The TOTs survived before I started decorating and they will survive a year where I don't. If I don't take care of myself, then I won't be of any good and decorating all together will stop completely then what will the poor TOTs do then??

Good on you for sticking it to your Strata or what have you. Proud of you, would you like a pat on the back?? Sorry that not all of us are expert level builders that can build our props to sustain the devastation of the end of the world. Maybe instead of griping on a post, you should pass on your ultimate wisdom on how to build such superior props so that we can all sit back and not worry about wind, or rain, or any other nasty weather Mother Nature throws at us.

And another thing, since you are so up on what this site is about, well you should also remember what this site isn't about and it's not about politics in any way shape or form. You seem to bring that into the conversation in some form or fashion. Maybe you should find another site/group to discuss your political opinions on instead of expressing them here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As someone who is disappointed how this halloween season has gone so far after much work throughout the year to get to here, I totally understand the need for people to express their frustrations as well. And we're here, or most of us are, to help support those with great halloweens as well as those when things go wrong and who feel the need to express that feeling as well. For some people it can be cathartic. If you're not one of those people who can empathize, well there's nothing wrong with reading as much as you can take and moving on to another thread without coming down on those already suffering from disappointment be it weather, vandalism, illlness. Most of the time it's nothing we have control over and that in itself sucks.

A lot of time, money and love goes into our displays. It's a great feeling when all goes right and you've delighted neighborhood kids and yourself. Of course we'll all move on from the disappointing times, and there's always next year. In the meantime it's nice to know others understand how you might be down and disappointed and still support the community.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

Thank goodness there is an ignore button...


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@Myra Mains Haunters, never said I was not going to do Halloween. I said I was about to call it off. BIG DIFFERENCE.

I'm sorry if people sharing their frustrations with others who get it is so upsetting to you. Or showing compassion or kindness is so PC that it hurts your wittle feelings and that being nice or kind to someone else who is having a rough go of it is not in your wheel house. Not everyone can be as big and bad arsed as you and some of us need more support than others when going through a rough time. Another thing, being humane is what makes us human and if being humane makes me PC than boy I am all over that $h*t because I would rather die being PC than being a total dinkus.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Pablo0714 said:


> Thank goodness there is an ignore button...


Where is this ignore button?

Edited: Never mind I found it.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I will be spending a good portion of the day today shoveling snow from my yard. We ended up getting around 8 inches of it yesterday. More snow coming tomorrow, but not as much. Supposed to be below freezing pretty much up until Halloween and the highs are are only showing to be around 38* on Thurs. Not really warm enough to melt off the amount of snow we got before the TOTs start heading out. My lights are buried, the space where I was planning to put my pumpkin patch is buried, and my ghosts and skellies look more like snowmen right now. 

The forecast is showing that it should be warm enough for at least 3 days after Halloween for me to take down all my props and get them put away before they get frozen for the rest of the year to the ground. Really wasn't planning on dragging out my winter gear so early. We don't normally see this much snow until closer to Thanksgiving. 

I'm going to do my best to push forward, but I'm pretty bummed right now and not really in the Halloween mood.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Well this sucks. Last night was out Halloween party for the neighbors and friends and it POURED. started at about 11 o clock and did not stop till about 1am. The yard is flooded and lots of my props are down for the count. my garage crypt facade that is held on by magnets attached to the back of 2x4 candle holders got blasted off and into the driveway and now i have lots of repairs to do. the only good parts are none of my breakers tripped and everyone still had a good time in the house and in the makeshift garage movie theater that i had to make to get us out of the rain and get some entertainment lol. now its not supposed to rain again until..... you guessed it Halloween with a 70% chance. I guess there is notating I can do about it but I damn sure wish there was. ive decided that if i cant have everyone have fun outside and make it look amazing that ill just have to move all that energy inside and make that 100 times better. and then i guess there is always next year...


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I had a thought this morning as I watched rain help the trees shed more leaves ...

Next year Halloween is on A SATURDAY so if having icky weather this year increases my odds of having good weather NEXT year, well, I'll take it!

_and yes, I know that isn't how odds work and that getting tails 8 times in a row is no guarantee of getting heads on the 9th flip ... but let me have my fantasy for now please _


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> Well this sucks. Last night was out Halloween party for the neighbors and friends and it POURED. started at about 11 o clock and did not stop till about 1am. The yard is flooded and lots of my props are down for the count. my garage crypt facade that is held on by magnets attached to the back of 2x4 candle holders got blasted off and into the driveway and now i have lots of repairs to do. the only good parts are none of my breakers tripped and everyone still had a good time in the house and in the makeshift garage movie theater that i had to make to get us out of the rain and get some entertainment lol. now its not supposed to rain again until..... you guessed it Halloween with a 70% chance. I guess there is notating I can do about it but I damn sure wish there was. ive decided that if i cant have everyone have fun outside and make it look amazing that ill just have to move all that energy inside and make that 100 times better. and then i guess there is always next year...


I'm so sorry that you got rained on and that some of your props were ruined or destroyed. I'm glad that you and your party goers still had a good time despite it all. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't rain on you on Halloween. It's nice that you have a way of moving things inside and can still give the TOTs some place to come to.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> I had a thought this morning as I watched rain help the trees shed more leaves ...
> 
> Next year Halloween is on A SATURDAY so if having icky weather this year increases my odds of having good weather NEXT year, well, I'll take it!
> 
> _and yes, I know that isn't how odds work and that getting tails 8 times in a row is no guarantee of getting heads on the 9th flip ... but let me have my fantasy for now please _


I'll not only let you have your fantasy, I'll share it with you. I'm ready to put 2019 into the books and start planning for 2020. I've got a bunch of re-thinking to do to make sure I put out something that can withstand whatever Mother Nature tries to throw at us. 2020 is going to be our year!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Engineerchic said:


> I had a thought this morning as I watched rain help the trees shed more leaves ...
> 
> Next year Halloween is on A SATURDAY so if having icky weather this year increases my odds of having good weather NEXT year, well, I'll take it!
> 
> _and yes, I know that isn't how odds work and that getting tails 8 times in a row is no guarantee of getting heads on the 9th flip ... but let me have my fantasy for now please _


When I made my decision earlier this past week to abandon my park theme I looked to next year and because 2020 is a leap year saw that Halloween landed two days later than this year. While disappointed about this year, being its laid out as a whole yard walk thru, having more kids get to see it and spend more time out walking around due to a Saturday kind of sweetened the prospects. Plus I won’t have much to do for next year, although I’ll probably add more things.

Right now I’m pretty thankful our section of town did not get designated for power shut off this time and I have a warm shower, hair dryer, cold food in the fridge and no threat of evacuation right now that our house could burn down. Many of my neighbors in town did lose power. Starbucks was packed like I’ve never seen before with everyone looking for a hot coffee and warm food. The winds even as far away from the Kincade Fire are really strong, not just at tree level but ground level. The blackbirds were having a hard time flying and stayed more on the ground with the wind really pushing their feathers on their back around.

My sole halloween prop that I put out earlier before all this, a hanging ghost, looks like it was hanging on to the tree trunk for dear life from those north winds this morning. I can almost picture the Wicked Witch from the North under a house and Toto flying thru the air.


















Waiting for air quality to get to an unhealthy level but probably won’t happen until the winds die down. Know all that massive area of smoke will be coming our way. And not something any parent would want their little ones breathing in over several hours of ToTing. Don’t see Kincade being significantly contained before Thursday. Heart goes out to all those 180K people under mandatory evac and whole towns evacuated. Where do you put so many displaced people? Beautiful countryside before this that was always delightful to drive thru during Autumn.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When I made my decision earlier this past week to abandon my park theme I looked to next year and because 2020 is a leap year saw that Halloween landed two days later than this year. While disappointed about this year, being its laid out as a whole yard walk thru, having more kids get to see it and spend more time out walking around due to a Saturday kind of sweetened the prospects. Plus I won’t have much to do for next year, although I’ll probably add more things.
> 
> Right now I’m pretty thankful our section of town did not get designated for power shut off this time and I have a warm shower, hair dryer, cold food in the fridge and no threat of evacuation right now that our house could burn down. Many of my neighbors in town did lose power. Starbucks was packed like I’ve never seen before with everyone looking for a hot coffee and warm food. The winds even as far away from the Kincade Fire are really strong, not just at tree level but ground level. The blackbirds were having a hard time flying and stayed more on the ground with the wind really pushing their feathers on their back around.
> 
> ...


That ghost doesn't want to go flying away, he probably knows it's safer with you.

My heart goes out to all of those who's homes are in the line of a fire. I wish I could send all of the snow we just got your direction and help you all out some. I'm sure the firefighters are exhausted and sick of fighting fires right now. My heart goes out to them as well and I hope they stay safe.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I think my Halloween for the season is over....I spent Friday and Sat setting everything up under the tents....Sat night we had torrential down pours which was fine but this morning we had really bad wind gusts that made all that black plastic blow up like a balloon and it broke one of the legs....I had to take it all back down before it beat itself so bad it would do more damage so now everything is back inside but scattered from the basement to the shed to the back canopy....Every muscle aches from working non stop the last 3 days....They are calling for rain on Halloween night and I'm tired and sore so I'm done for this year....It was dark by the time I got everything in so I just wanted to call in a pizza and go to town to pick it up and kick back and relax a little before work tomorrow....I'm really glad I got that pizza because the house right beside the pizza shop had their house covered in Halloween decorations....The guy was standing outside so I talked to him for 10 or so minutes....I really needed that....He said his brother decorates too so I took that route home to see his set up too...I did manage to get photos Sat night and I learned alot from the experience so it wasn't a total loss....I just need to get it in my head to make every prop to with stand lot's of rain and lot's of wind because that's going to be the weather I'm dealing with....Not sure tents is the right idea at this point....Not out front where it gets a direct hit anyway....ZR


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

ZombieRaider said:


> I think my Halloween for the season is over....I spent Friday and Sat setting everything up under the tents....Sat night we had torrential down pours which was fine but this morning we had really bad wind gusts that made all that black plastic blow up like a balloon and it broke one of the legs....I had to take it all back down before it beat itself so bad it would do more damage so now everything is back inside but scattered from the basement to the shed to the back canopy....Every muscle aches from working non stop the last 3 days....They are calling for rain on Halloween night and I'm tired and sore so I'm done for this year....It was dark by the time I got everything in so I just wanted to call in a pizza and go to town to pick it up and kick back and relax a little before work tomorrow....I'm really glad I got that pizza because the house right beside the pizza shop had their house covered in Halloween decorations....The guy was standing outside so I talked to him for 10 or so minutes....I really needed that....He said his brother decorates too so I took that route home to see his set up too...I did manage to get photos Sat night and I learned alot from the experience so it wasn't a total loss....I just need to get it in my head to make every prop to with stand lot's of rain and lot's of wind because that's going to be the weather I'm dealing with....Not sure tents is the right idea at this point....Not out front where it gets a direct hit anyway....ZR


Oh man, I am so sorry you had to deal with all of that. Glad that you were able to save everything before there was total and un-repairable damage. I hope that any soreness you have goes away before you have to go to work tomorrow. I have been absolutely drained this past week. Been going to bed an hour or 2 earlier than normal and not wanting to get out of bed in the morning due to being exhausted. I hope that you can re-work your current props to make them stronger and more weatherproof. This year has really been a hard one, have really learned a lot as well and I too am having to re-think how to build or set up my props. Need to start planning for the out of the norm weather. Have a good week and I hope 2020 is a better year for all of us.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh that’s tough ZombieRaider. At least you know you made a valiant effort but came up against a mean Mother Nature. She’s really getting around this year. Aches and pains should only happen though after a successful night when the kids have all gone home happy and you get to finally eat dinner and relax. Glad you think you’ve been able to salvage your props. I think a number of us are in the same boat this year with set ups pretty much ready to go next year. Love to see what you did manage to get pics of. Sometimes you’re working so much doing set up under the gun that you don’t have time to grab some.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh that’s tough ZombieRaider. At least you know you made a valiant effort but came up against a mean Mother Nature. She’s really getting around this year. Aches and pains should only happen though after a successful night when the kids have all gone home happy and you get to finally eat dinner and relax. Glad you think you’ve been able to salvage your props. I think a number of us are in the same boat this year with set ups pretty much ready to go next year. Love to see what you did manage to get pics of. Sometimes you’re working so much doing set up under the gun that you don’t have time to grab some.


None of the props got damaged...The pirates got taken in the building because I knew the rain was coming....I pulled the pirate ship under the tent and had to leave the headless horseman under there because both of those props are too big to fit in the building put together....I had security cameras in the tent so I could watch what was going on....Aside from a few gusts here and there everything was OK through the night but the next morning a very strong wind current with torrential rains hit and I could hear and see the tent flailing...Incredibly noisy...Eventually the cameras lost position and I couldn't see what was going on so after the storm blew over I ran out and everything was surprisingly still OK...I thought it was over so I went back to sleep and got woke up by even louder wind gusts but the rain had stopped...I went out to check again and this time the props were still OK but the tent was leaning over because the leg got bent clear over and broke....The plastic had pulled apart at the bottom and was flailing everywhere...That's when I decided it was over because it was just one big dangerous flimsy structure at that point....I grabbed a board and some heavy zip ties to secure the broken leg and took the horseman back down to the basement and put the ship under the canopy where most of the wind gets blocked and spent the rest of the day tearing down....I think I'm going back to inside my building next year and out behind it there is an area fenced in that's blocked from most of the wind....I'm not a fan of tents right now....I also need to find a different app for weather.... AccuWeather didn't say anything about all that wind...Caught me off guard....ZR


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I’m so sorry your spirits have been dashed! It’s been more than a decade since I frequented Halloween Forum. In my first years here - I was constantly inspired by the extraordinary creativity of the Forum members! (Shout out to so many including Tera (before she moved and graffitied her haunt, she taught us all the secret trick with rebar to keep headstones from flying in gale force wind. It worked!) and Frankie’s Girl (Hi FG - long time no scream!) who inspires with her style and savvy, spirited haunt ideas! Just to name two. My point is - year after year, our haunt grew and grew with more and more props, a growing yard set up, you get the picture! And as it grew - it became more vulnerable to the weather. So much so that we felt we had experienced every level of bad weather and (phew!) survived it all... until a few years ago... Ugh — the spirit dwindled as each Halloween was crushed by torrential downpour, yard flooding, weather craziness that punched us in the gut. So we took a BREAK! We kept things in storage. Put a pumpkin ? in the window - threw up the inside projections on sheet covered windows and made the entryway spooky when the door opened - but that’s all. No spider on the roof, no Frankenstein lab in the shed, no haunted kiddie trail in our little backyard, no alien spaceship crashed in the graveyard, no horse and headless horseman, no hearse with skeleton horse and driver... not even the FCG. Our yard was shockingly BARE!! But WE WERE RELIEVED ?!!
> It gave us time to rethink what we enjoy most about a Halloween ? and we took some deep breaths about expectations - drank a glass of wine - and reveled in the holiday with no pressure! Mother Nature could sling her worst weather - but we were content!
> Now - here comes THIS year. We have started to put a few things in the yard again. We have scaled back - but we have felt victorious in our adaptations to accommodate M. Nature. We may not get one single trick-or-treater this year and the weather may suck the life out of our traditional set-up, but we will be happy for Halloween - and find new ways to outsmart the weather gods while preserving our sanity as well as our love of All Hallows Eve!
> Again — so sorry your spirit is dashed. It will rise again if you go easy on yourselves. I’ll send you a bottle of wine if it will help! BOO ?!!





HallowSusieBoo said:


> I’m so sorry your spirits have been dashed! It’s been more than a decade since I frequented Halloween Forum. In my first years here - I was constantly inspired by the extraordinary creativity of the Forum members! (Shout out to so many including Tera (before she moved and graffitied her haunt, she taught us all the secret trick with rebar to keep headstones from flying in gale force wind. It worked!) and Frankie’s Girl (Hi FG - long time no scream!) who inspires with her style and savvy, spirited haunt ideas! Just to name two. My point is - year after year, our haunt grew and grew with more and more props, a growing yard set up, you get the picture! And as it grew - it became more vulnerable to the weather. So much so that we felt we had experienced every level of bad weather and (phew!) survived it all... until a few years ago... Ugh — the spirit dwindled as each Halloween was crushed by torrential downpour, yard flooding, weather craziness that punched us in the gut. So we took a BREAK! We kept things in storage. Put a pumpkin ? in the window - threw up the inside projections on sheet covered windows and made the entryway spooky when the door opened - but that’s all. No spider on the roof, no Frankenstein lab in the shed, no haunted kiddie trail in our little backyard, no alien spaceship crashed in the graveyard, no horse and headless horseman, no hearse with skeleton horse and driver... not even the FCG. Our yard was shockingly BARE!! But WE WERE RELIEVED ?!!
> It gave us time to rethink what we enjoy most about a Halloween ? and we took some deep breaths about expectations - drank a glass of wine - and reveled in the holiday with no pressure! Mother Nature could sling her worst weather - but we were content!
> Now - here comes THIS year. We have started to put a few things in the yard again. We have scaled back - but we have felt victorious in our adaptations to accommodate M. Nature. We may not get one single trick-or-treater this year and the weather may suck the life out of our traditional set-up, but we will be happy for Halloween - and find new ways to outsmart the weather gods while preserving our sanity as well as our love of All Hallows Eve!
> Again — so sorry your spirit is dashed. It will rise again if you go easy on yourselves. I’ll send you a bottle of wine if it will help! BOO ?!!


HI! "Vintage" member here from 2008!! I remember you and a few others who came over from Halloween.com! Tera, Osenator and MHooch!! It's been years since I have been a regular. We did the same thing...killed ourselves for years until it just wasn't fun anymore. I have SO MUCH Halloween stuff its frustrating trying to find what I am looking for. We used to have parties with over 200 people, full graveyard set up, haunted trail, inflatable haunted house, whole inside done. I spent every waking moment in Oct getting my house ready that I missed so many other fun activities for the month. I have been slowly going through items and selling them off, keeping only what I REALLY love. I put out some great new decor today in the front yard, it's simple yet effective and I love it. With crazy IN weather, I don't chance it anymore. I get my Halloween fix, yet im not killing myself. Inside is minimal but festive. Halloween night we have friends over for chili and cornbread, cookies and treats and then we watch Roseanne Halloween. It is so much more enjoyable now. Happy Halloween Week!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

ZombieRaider said:


> I think my Halloween for the season is over....I spent Friday and Sat setting everything up under the tents....Sat night we had torrential down pours which was fine but this morning we had really bad wind gusts that made all that black plastic blow up like a balloon and it broke one of the legs....I had to take it all back down before it beat itself so bad it would do more damage so now everything is back inside but scattered from the basement to the shed to the back canopy....Every muscle aches from working non stop the last 3 days....They are calling for rain on Halloween night and I'm tired and sore so I'm done for this year....It was dark by the time I got everything in so I just wanted to call in a pizza and go to town to pick it up and kick back and relax a little before work tomorrow....I'm really glad I got that pizza because the house right beside the pizza shop had their house covered in Halloween decorations....The guy was standing outside so I talked to him for 10 or so minutes....I really needed that....He said his brother decorates too so I took that route home to see his set up too...I did manage to get photos Sat night and I learned alot from the experience so it wasn't a total loss....I just need to get it in my head to make every prop to with stand lot's of rain and lot's of wind because that's going to be the weather I'm dealing with....Not sure tents is the right idea at this point....Not out front where it gets a direct hit anyway....ZR


Oh no! Sorry to hear that you took it all down but if Mother Nature isn't going to cooperate then what's a home haunter to do? I really hope you post the pics of the pirates as I was really looking forward to seeing how you set them up. Hoping next year is better for ya! And I think we all have sore muscles and body aches right now! Happy Halloween!!! ? ? ?


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Mother Nature... Not a nice lady sometimes. I've had to deal with hurricanes and snow on the worst years. The better years have had rain and high winds. I don't have any sheltered areas to set up (no garage or porch). I've gotten to the point where I don't buy props that can't take the wind and rain anymore. I've tried to rebuild a bunch of stuff so it can. Everything else I play the waiting game with. If the weather is decent enough, I put it out as close to Halloween as possible as long as it stays relatively dry and kinda calm outside. Otherwise, it doesn't go out at all or I just put it out for a few hours on the day of.
This year has been especially bad due to my declining health. Everything has been a struggle for me and it keeps raining on top of it all. I totally understand wanting to throw in the towel. The few times I've had the energy (and low enough pain) I've tried to get outside if it wasn't raining... The neighbors all cheer me on and are thrilled to see anything being done. They don't know about my health problems and I don't want to share. My husband and a friend of ours helps when our schedules line up and it's not raining. It was frustrating that I actually had a day off with my husband recently, but we only do a few things because it was supposed to storm the very next day.
I'm hoping things are better for 2020, but I think I'm still going to get rid of a ton of stuff in the off season. I know that even if my health improves, I just don't have it in me to bother with a ton of stuff that just isn't built for what I need. I'm refocusing my efforts on a few quality items, improving my lighting, etc. I don't think I need to fill my yard with "stuff" anymore.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

I am so glad that I found this website earlier this year (but also miffed that I never even bothered to look over the past decade). It is my first time having to deal with the weather related damage to props. Since I am a newbie, mine are rather crude and on a minor scale compared to the majority that I see posted here. Whenever someone tells me I've gone too far, I pull out a picture from here. : -) My mausoleum ended up being a total write off and I have to come up with a Plan B rather quickly. 

And after everything I've had to go thru, I've found the best people on here. I've gotten so many kind words and seen so many similar stories that it has really lifted my spirits. And even when I'm feeling down because of the weather, someone will share a story about higher winds, more rain, and even (UGH) snow. I've got two days to put everything out because the weather will allow it. Then most comes back in due to the rain. But I can show off for a couple nights...at least...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you found us. And there’s always someone here (usually many) who can help inspire you or commiserate with you having gone through something similar. This has been a tough year for many. Getting to see what others planned and share in their yards does help rekindle the passion even if it’s a year you sit out or suddenly find yourself at Plan B. 

I was looking thru photos I’ve taken over the years of props I’ve bought and seeing lots of last minute possibilities for myself. Also thinking what I can set up in my window, projections are always a kid pleaser if you own a projector. Both AtmosFX and TotalHomeFX have 20% off on their individual titles so it can be something new that doesn’t cost much even if you want to do something different. Time to brainstorm.

I’m usually not up yet but wokeup to sirens blaring likely along 101 and think I can hear a helicopter or plane too. It’s cold so noise carries. Not sure if bad traffic accident or fire response somewhere in area. Don’t see orange glow from windows so at least it’s nothing close by and maybe I can fall back asleep. Came online to see latest info. A good part of our town is without power now (thankful not us this time). The dark is scary. Works to our benefit sometimes.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

It's nice to know that I am not alone in how I am feeling, however It sucks too, as that means that things aren't going that good for other people which is why they are feeling the way I do. This is not a fun feeling to be feeling and sadly this feeling comes mostly from either bad weather issues or bad health issues, none of which I would wish on my worst enemy and most certainly not on a bunch of wonderful, talented and amazingly kind and helpful folks such is on this forum. 

I'm so sorry that any of you have had to deal with nasty weather or are having health issues that have kept you from being able to do what you planned on doing. I thank-you all for your support and kind words that has helped in kindling a spirit whose light was dying out. This may not have been my year, or the year for some of you, but I have a feeling that if we keep lifting each other up and inspiring and encouraging one another we will make 2020 our year. This set back year is going to have us coming back building stronger and better than before to withstand what ever Mother Nature tries to throw at us, or it will have us making connections with like minded folks in our local areas who can help us out with our set ups when our health won't allow us to do it ourselves. 

It's nice to know that when we have a bad year it's okay to feel out of sorts, or be down about it and that we are not alone and that we have a bunch of great folks who will rally around us and keep us encouraged so we don't lose our Halloween Spirit.

However this year turns out for you all, I hope you have a Happy Halloween despite it all.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that you took it all down but if Mother Nature isn't going to cooperate then what's a home haunter to do? I really hope you post the pics of the pirates as I was really looking forward to seeing how you set them up. Hoping next year is better for ya! And I think we all have sore muscles and body aches right now! Happy Halloween!!! ? ? ?


Still going through the pics and deleting to thin it down to the best ones.....Ready for round 3 or 4....I'll definitely post when I get things sorted and screen grabbed to fit the file size limit....Definitely everyone hurts this time of year...LOL....I think I'm trading the sore body for a sore throat and sniffles now.....I took the day off to rest and stay inside which might give me time to post later today....ZR


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

ZombieRaider said:


> Still going through the pics and deleting to thin it down to the best ones.....Ready for round 3 or 4....I'll definitely post when I get things sorted and screen grabbed to fit the file size limit....Definitely everyone hurts this time of year...LOL....I think I'm trading the sore body for a sore throat and sniffles now.....I took the day off to rest and stay inside which might give me time to post later today....ZR


Oh yuck. Not good getting sick. Yes most definitely rest up. Drink lots of fluids. Honey and lemon or gargling with warm salt water are great for sore throats. Hot Toddies are great for getting some rest. Zinc, Echinacea, and Vitamin D and C are great immune system builders. Looking forward to seeing what you had set up, but take care of yourself first.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, I took almost everything down on Saturday. It was 70 degrees out, and everything had melted mostly. I took down my entire graveyard, fence, everything in the yard. Took down all the boarded up windows on the second story, and all my skeletons climbing the house. All I have left is the stuff on my porch. My witch stirring the cauldron is not working too well right now and I think I might take her down as well. Just some cob webs and a couple of pumpkins this year. 
It is a balmy 18 degrees today and we have about 8 inches of snow so far, with more to come. The forecast for Halloween night is about 30 degrees. Guess I'm going to have some extra candy to eat this year.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Pablo0714 said:


> My mausoleum ended up being a total write off and I have to come up with a Plan B rather quickly.


Plan B will be much easier the longer you do this because you'll have more to choose from that you've built or bought....You'll figure faster, easier ways to do things as well....So in some ways it gets easier.....



Pablo0714 said:


> someone will share a story about higher winds, more rain, and even (UGH) snow.


I hate snow, that would instantly do me in....Until I bought some rebar, spray foam and a bunch of Jack Nicholson rubber masks....LOL.....I'd have an army of them peeking out of the snow.....ZR


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

OldLordSkull said:


> Oh, man...I'm so sorry.
> 
> Lost almost all of my tombstones about five years ago when it decided to not only sleet, but the wind was wreaking havoc and ruined trick-or-treating a half an hour after it began. That thoroughly depressed me. I am eager to start working on tombstones that will survive an EF-2 tornado in the off-season. :/


I know a very cool and fool-proof way to make headstones STAY in gale-force winds! Let me know if you want help.


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad you found us. And there’s always someone here (usually many) who can help inspire you or commiserate with you having gone through something similar. This has been a tough year for many. Getting to see what others planned and share in their yards does help rekindle the passion even if it’s a year you sit out or suddenly find yourself at Plan B.
> 
> I was looking thru photos I’ve taken over the years of props I’ve bought and seeing lots of last minute possibilities for myself. Also thinking what I can set up in my window, projections are always a kid pleaser if you own a projector. Both AtmosFX and TotalHomeFX have 20% off on their individual titles so it can be something new that doesn’t cost much even if you want to do something different. Time to brainstorm.
> 
> I’m usually not up yet but wokeup to sirens blaring likely along 101 and think I can hear a helicopter or plane too. It’s cold so noise carries. Not sure if bad traffic accident or fire response somewhere in area. Don’t see orange glow from windows so at least it’s nothing close by and maybe I can fall back asleep. Came online to see latest info. A good part of our town is without power now (thankful not us this time). The dark is scary. Works to our benefit sometimes.


GofS!! Soo fantastic to read your posts again after all my years away! Come to a Cincinnati!! No fires here!! And plenty of rain to keep them from starting, according to the forecast. I’m taking photos today of our set up so far - but looks like it will be a total washout come Thursday with 100 % chance of rain now forecast... ugh ? and 
As always and ever before: BOO ?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

JT5298 said:


> Well, I took almost everything down on Saturday. It was 70 degrees out, and everything had melted mostly. I took down my entire graveyard, fence, everything in the yard. Took down all the boarded up windows on the second story, and all my skeletons climbing the house. All I have left is the stuff on my porch. My witch stirring the cauldron is not working too well right now and I think I might take her down as well. Just some cob webs and a couple of pumpkins this year.
> It is a balmy 18 degrees today and we have about 8 inches of snow so far, with more to come. The forecast for Halloween night is about 30 degrees. Guess I'm going to have some extra candy to eat this year.


Sorry, it looks like what passed through my neck of the woods went and hit you too. We got 8" on Saturday and saw in the forecast it was supposed to hit your area around Sunday. My daughter went down to Greeley to go to the corn maze on Sat and headed back to UW on Sunday. She got out of there before the storms started hitting down that way. 

It sucks that you had no choice but to take most of your stuff down. Glad that you had a decent day to do it in and had plenty of warning that snow was coming. We unfortunately didn't get much warning that snow was coming. Our forecasts have been way off. 

If it looks like you won't be getting a lot of TOTs, you might see if any of your local nursing homes or senior living places will be handing out candy and maybe donate some of your extra candy to them. I remember one year about 15 or so years ago we had a nasty cold snap move in on Halloween. Too cold to TOT door to door so all the TOTs hit up the local nursing homes. They were running out of candy as they had not planned on so many kids coming trough. Most of the seniors who are in nursing homes don't have a lot of spare money to buy a bunch of candy to begin with. Everyone was scrambling trying to find some way of getting more candy for the seniors to hand out to the overwhelming amount of TOTs.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> HI! "Vintage" member here from 2008!! I remember you and a few others who came over from Halloween.com! Tera, Osenator and MHooch!! It's been years since I have been a regular. We did the same thing...killed ourselves for years until it just wasn't fun anymore. I have SO MUCH Halloween stuff its frustrating trying to find what I am looking for. We used to have parties with over 200 people, full graveyard set up, haunted trail, inflatable haunted house, whole inside done. I spent every waking moment in Oct getting my house ready that I missed so many other fun activities for the month. I have been slowly going through items and selling them off, keeping only what I REALLY love. I put out some great new decor today in the front yard, it's simple yet effective and I love it. With crazy IN weather, I don't chance it anymore. I get my Halloween fix, yet im not killing myself. Inside is minimal but festive. Halloween night we have friends over for chili and cornbread, cookies and treats and then we watch Roseanne Halloween. It is so much more enjoyable now. Happy Halloween Week!


Huge hugs and Hallow friend!! We oldsters have seen it all, right?! Crazy how time gives us such clear perspective. We should be bitten by vampires ?‍♂ ?‍♀ So we can pass down our knowledge for all eternity! Lol
Well - we are right there with you having amassed soooo many props and decor that we can’t walk through the basement, nor the shed! Lol I have nightmares that we would be featured on an episode of home hoarders and our entire Halloween stash would be mountained up in front of millions of viewers! Eeeek!!
Well - glad to read that - like us - you’ve scaled things down to find your happy creepy place. Always enjoy your ideas and comments through the years. Will be Toasting a glass of witches brew to you and all my ole HF fiends this Thursday. BOO ?!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Getting to see what others planned and share in their yards does help rekindle the passion even if it’s a year you sit out or suddenly find yourself at Plan B.


Oh I still have trusty ole Plan B in the yard...LOL...ZR


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

I've been lurking for a while and just had to post to thank all of you. Michigan has been absolutely horrible weather wise this year and this month in particular. We've always gone all out for Halloween (corner house on Main Street, between 2 elementary schools, two middle schools and one high school, so LOTS of kiddos) but this year has not been fun. We decided to build an 8 foot tall scarecrow this year and the build went fine but from that day on, it's been horribly windy and rainy. My inflatables have ended up upside down, sideways and somehow one of them ended up on the front porch. I can't believe the scarecrow is still standing, although he's turned around to stare into the picture window a couple of times and scared the crap out of me. It's nice to know that my company has misery.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Huge hugs and Hallow friend!! We oldsters have seen it all, right?! Crazy how time gives us such clear perspective. We should be bitten by vampires ?‍♂ ?‍♀ So we can pass down our knowledge for all eternity! Lol
> Well - we are right there with you having amassed soooo many props and decor that we can’t walk through the basement, nor the shed! Lol I have nightmares that we would be featured on an episode of home hoarders and our entire Halloween stash would be mountained up in front of millions of viewers! Eeeek!!
> Well - glad to read that - like us - you’ve scaled things down to find your happy creepy place. Always enjoy your ideas and comments through the years. Will be Toasting a glass of witches brew to you and all my ole HF fiends this Thursday. BOO ?!


Good to see you back!....I hear you about all the Halloween props piled up....After my big purge many years ago, I told myself to stay sensible in what I acquire but here I am wallowing in it again....LOL....It's still not near the crazy level it was but it's accumulating again every year....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

parkerb51 said:


> My inflatables have ended up upside down, sideways and somehow one of them ended up on the front porch.


Many people don't like inflatables, that's why I own less than 10 of them...LOL...I've had the best luck with them out of everything with weather so that's been my plan B for many years....If it's a really windy evening, I turn the timer off so they stay on the ground....I saw an inflatable tree on someones roof last evening that fell over and was peeking down over the porch...Kind of funny....Welcome to the forum!....ZR


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

ZombieRaider said:


> Many people don't like inflatables, that's why I own less than 10 of them...LOL...I've had the best luck with them out of everything with weather so that's been my plan B for many years....If it's a really windy evening, I turn the timer off so they stay on the ground....I saw an inflatable tree on someones roof last evening that fell over and was peeking down over the porch...Kind of funny....Welcome to the forum!....ZR


Thank you! Inflatables took front yard this year just because I don't mind if they get wet. I've got a graveyard fence, tombstones, a reaper and ghost, lights, spooky mingoes, and skulls and bones still to put out. Bought the jumping spider from Halloween USA just for the creepy chittering and to complement the spider nest but it would break my heart (not to mention break the spider) to put it out in the rain/snow showers we're supposed to be getting on Thursday. I still have hope that sunshine will break through! I hope that everyone's Halloween is if not sunshine and 70's then at least no wind/rain/snow!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

parkerb51 said:


> I've been lurking for a while and just had to post to thank all of you. Michigan has been absolutely horrible weather wise this year and this month in particular. We've always gone all out for Halloween (corner house on Main Street, between 2 elementary schools, two middle schools and one high school, so LOTS of kiddos) but this year has not been fun. We decided to build an 8 foot tall scarecrow this year and the build went fine but from that day on, it's been horribly windy and rainy. My inflatables have ended up upside down, sideways and somehow one of them ended up on the front porch. I can't believe the scarecrow is still standing, although he's turned around to stare into the picture window a couple of times and scared the crap out of me. It's nice to know that my company has misery.


I've contemplated getting some inflatables as a back up plan. I don't see anything wrong with them overall and at least they are a way for some people to decorate and that is the main thing. I'd much rather see inflatables in someone's yard than nothing at all. 

I was being careful in not putting out the more fragile things in my yard and was waiting to put them out closer to if not on Halloween. The things I have put out were things that I thought could withstand the weather, at least the weather we usually get anyways. Some of them took a beating with the wind and I had messes to clean up, couple of props were damaged or messed up, which thankfully were repairable. I have been able to better secure some of my props so hopefully they can make it through Halloween. 

Right now I am dealing with snow and cold so I couldn't take anything down now if I wanted to as they are a bit stuck in the snow and freezing to the ground. I have everything unplugged just in case. I will have to see if my hubby will put in a GFCI outlet in the neighbor's garage (I also decorated my neighbor's yard and am using an outlet in their garage to power lights and a couple of props) so that if anything shorts out it will trip that rather than cause a fire or other electrical issues. All my outdoor outlets are GFCI protected. I will make sure everything is powered for Halloween night, but nothing is going to be powered before then. Thankfully I had a few nights where everything could be safely powered and some people were able to see both yards in all their glory before the crappy weather moved in. 

I may or may not get any TOTs this year and if I don't that will be okay and understandable. I'm still going to try and do Halloween, but I was this close to calling it quits. It was thanks to all of the great folks on this forum that helped me keep my head held high and press on. Halloween is going to be at my house even if it just comes in the form of a couple of JOLs. Gonna keep the Halloween Spirit alive one way or another come hell or high water.


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> I've contemplated getting some inflatables as a back up plan. I don't see anything wrong with them overall and at least they are a way for some people to decorate and that is the main thing. I'd much rather see inflatables in someone's yard than nothing at all.
> 
> I was being careful in not putting out the more fragile things in my yard and was waiting to put them out closer to if not on Halloween. The things I have put out were things that I thought could withstand the weather, at least the weather we usually get anyways. Some of them took a beating with the wind and I had messes to clean up, couple of props were damaged or messed up, which thankfully were repairable. I have been able to better secure some of my props so hopefully they can make it through Halloween.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is the attitude that I get from most of the posters here and it is so much appreciated. It's what prompted me to post to say thank you because it's so easy to get dispirited with Mother Nature acting crappy.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

HauntedWyo said:


> I've contemplated getting some inflatables as a back up plan. I don't see anything wrong with them overall and at least they are a way for some people to decorate and that is the main thing. I'd much rather see inflatables in someone's yard than nothing at all.


I totally agree with you.
Inflatables aren't my thing but they've been getting pretty interesting the past few years.
I have 2 neighbors that have done nice things with them as well.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I really hope you post the pics of the pirates as I was really looking forward to seeing how you set them up.


I posted pics here:








My Short Halloween 2019


As I mentioned in other threads, this is the first year decorating since 2012....I got lot's of props this year but didn't get a start on anything until recently when the summer heat finally went away....Had everything good to go until the weather took a turn for the worse so I decided to put up...




www.halloweenforum.com




Thanks....ZR


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I know a very cool and fool-proof way to make headstones STAY in gale-force winds! Let me know if you want help.


Definitely! Any help and advice would be appreciated!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

its been a rainy October and supposed to rain on Halloween which has dampened the size of my yard haunt


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Huge hugs and Hallow friend!! We oldsters have seen it all, right?! Crazy how time gives us such clear perspective. We should be bitten by vampires ?‍♂ ?‍♀ So we can pass down our knowledge for all eternity! Lol
> Well - we are right there with you having amassed soooo many props and decor that we can’t walk through the basement, nor the shed! Lol I have nightmares that we would be featured on an episode of home hoarders and our entire Halloween stash would be mountained up in front of millions of viewers! Eeeek!!
> Well - glad to read that - like us - you’ve scaled things down to find your happy creepy place. Always enjoy your ideas and comments through the years. Will be Toasting a glass of witches brew to you and all my ole HF fiends this Thursday. BOO ?!


Greetings to another OG Forum Friend! Those were great times checking the threads every day from posts from you, Rikki, MHooch...all the old school members! I even still have my Halloween Forum Hoodie! I will need to post a pic of it. Always enjoyed your posts as well...so much love and enthusiasm for the Holiday! Love spending the time here, even if not as often as I have! I have definitely found my place where I am ok to let things go if I dont use them. It makes it so much harder to find what you really want to use. I still live for the post Halloween sales (Ill be the first one in the door at Spirit Nov 1st) but am much more selective on what I am buying these days, and not just buying because its on sale. I too will be toasting to the old forum days with some Hot Cider while watching Roseanne! Halloween Hugs to you!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> Good to see you back!....I hear you about all the Halloween props piled up....After my big purge many years ago, I told myself to stay sensible in what I acquire but here I am wallowing in it again....LOL....It's still not near the crazy level it was but it's accumulating again every year....ZR


HI ZombieRaider!! Another OG friend from the good old days!! Purging is good!! I also understand how hard it is not to pile it up again when our love for the holiday is so strong. Love seeing what you have been up to!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh that’s tough ZombieRaider. At least you know you made a valiant effort but came up against a mean Mother Nature. She’s really getting around this year. Aches and pains should only happen though after a successful night when the kids have all gone home happy and you get to finally eat dinner and relax. Glad you think you’ve been able to salvage your props. I think a number of us are in the same boat this year with set ups pretty much ready to go next year. Love to see what you did manage to get pics of. Sometimes you’re working so much doing set up under the gun that you don’t have time to grab some.


Happy to see you still here!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've been there. I live on the gulf coast, and hurricane season lasts through Halloween. I've had so many decorations ruined by wind/downpours.
> 
> I have a minimal setup with stuff that is easy to put up and take down now (mostly blowmolds/lights or my FCG inside in our front window). Still have the elaborate stuff, just haven't been feeling it since things got trashed several years back and it's nice to have an alternative for the "off" years.
> 
> So sorry you've had such a bad time and I hope your stuff isn't permanently ruined.


HI Frankies Girl! Love that you are still on this page!!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@MichaelMyers1, I am so happy that you and the other OGs are still around here. You all helped make this forum what it is today. It is through a lot of you alls trial and errors that us up and comers have the luck of learning from. So thank-you so much to all of the OGs for sharing your wisdom, your experiences and your love of the holiday with all of us.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

RattandRoll said:


> its been a rainy October and supposed to rain on Halloween which has dampened the size of my yard haunt


I'm so sorry that your haunt has been downsized due to nasty weather. Glad that you still have some stuff that will be out on the big night.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Nuff said


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Nuff said
> 
> View attachment 725329


I can't take down my display as my stuff is frozen to the ground or buried in snow. I'm kicking myself for not taking stuff down sooner, but I was hoping against hope that the weather would improve as the forecasts had predicted. I knew snow was in the forecast, but it was predicted to only be about 3-4 inches at most total not the nearly 12" we ended up getting. I knew it was going to be below freezing for a day or so, but not close to 0*. The forecasts were saying around the upper 20's to lower 30's. Then it was supposed to warm up to above freezing into the 40's. going into Halloween, now we will be lucky if we get to the low 30's. for highs with single digits for the lows the next couple of days. I have a very strong feeling we won't be seeing very many TOTs if we see any at all.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Nuff said
> 
> View attachment 725329


Are you not going to be putting out your display this year too? I'm so sorry if that is the case. This year and the weather has just sucked BIG TIME.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> I can't take down my display as my stuff is frozen to the ground or buried in snow. I'm kicking myself for not taking stuff down sooner, but I was hoping against hope that the weather would improve as the forecasts had predicted. I knew snow was in the forecast, but it was predicted to only be about 3-4 inches at most total not the nearly 12" we ended up getting. I knew it was going to be below freezing for a day or so, but not close to 0*. The forecasts were saying around the upper 20's to lower 30's. Then it was supposed to warm up to above freezing into the 40's. going into Halloween, now we will be lucky if we get to the low 30's. for highs with single digits for the lows the next couple of days. I have a very strong feeling we won't be seeing very many TOTs if we see any at all.


I’m so sorry! That many inches! You know Christmas we will end up with a heat wave!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Are you not going to be putting out your display this year too? I'm so sorry if that is the case. This year and the weather has just sucked BIG TIME.


I want to but it’s not worth damaging props. Wind is supposed to be bad and even though I’m pretty certain we will okay, I’m not risking it. I’m thinking between the cold, snow and wind we won’t see many ToTs. I know I can have the yard done in a few hours but I seriously have given up on thinking anything is going out.

And yes, totally disappointing BUT I refuse to let it dampen my Halloween. At the end of the day I’m proud we got everything done that we did and Halloween is coming next year so we will try again.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I’m so sorry! That many inches! You know Christmas we will end up with a heat wave!


Thanks. Yeah most likely we will have a brown Christmas being we are getting snow so early. I love the snow and the cold, but even for me this is too early for both. We had absolutely no time to acclimate or ease into the cold. It went from hot to cold over night.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I want to but it’s not worth damaging props. Wind is supposed to be bad and even though I’m pretty certain we will okay, I’m not risking it. I’m thinking between the cold, snow and wind we won’t see many ToTs. I know I can have the yard done in a few hours but I seriously have given up on thinking anything is going out.
> 
> And yes, totally disappointing BUT I refuse to let it dampen my Halloween. At the end of the day I’m proud we got everything done that we did and Halloween is coming next year so we will try again.


I'm hanging onto the Halloween Spirit as best I can. I am so glad that there are still some of us who will still be able to have a decent Halloween as I can live vicariously through them and enjoy their turn outs.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Thanks. Yeah most likely we will have a brown Christmas being we are getting snow so early. I love the snow and the cold, but even for me this is too early for both. We had absolutely no time to acclimate or ease into the cold. It went from hot to cold over night.


Completely agree. It went 90, 70, 55, 25 in a space of literally three weeks. Like come on now! It’s too cold for that nonsense that fast! I accept living in the Midwest for it to get cold but October should not be at December temperatures.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> I'm hanging onto the Halloween Spirit as best I can. I am so glad that there are still some of us who will still be able to have a decent Halloween as I can live vicariously through them and enjoy their turn outs.


Completely agree! For those of you whose weather is being cooperative, do it for those of us that Mother Nature is ruining it for!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HauntedWyo said:


> @MichaelMyers1, I am so happy that you and the other OGs are still around here. You all helped make this forum what it is today. It is through a lot of you alls trial and errors that us up and comers have the luck of learning from. So thank-you so much to all of the OGs for sharing your wisdom, your experiences and your love of the holiday with all of us.


Awe thanks so much!! I love this forum and really have enjoyed catching up and seeing all the new members and ideas and love for our favorite holiday!!! 2 days away!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Just shoved a milky way then a M&Ms in my mouth. So yeah, the weather has me depressed & worried


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Kdestra said:


> Just shoved a milky way then a M&Ms in my mouth. So yeah, the weather has me depressed & worried


I'll tell ya one thing, if this weather turns away the TOTers, I'm gonna gain at least 10 lbs eating all this candy


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Just shoved a milky way then a M&Ms in my mouth. So yeah, the weather has me depressed & worried


I've been staring at my container of candy and thinking an Almond Joy, a Heath bar and Milk Duds sound good right about now. I have been doing a lot more sleeping than normal as I am feeling a bit depressed and super frustrated myself. If I can't get my stuff taken down and put away this weekend, then worry will set in, as I don't know how long my stuff will be able to take being buried in snow before possible damage. I mean things should survive for a while, but they can't stay out all winter.

I hope that bad weather stays away in your neck of the woods and you are able to have a nice calm Halloween, well except for the excited TOTs that will be enjoying your haunt.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I'll tell ya one thing, if this weather turns away the TOTers, I'm gonna gain at least 10 lbs eating all this candy


I hear ya. I've got around 1600 pieces of candy just sitting there taunting me.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well the weather pros are asking no one go outside tomorrow if they can avoid it. It’s officially a safety issue. I have no desire to see anyone hurt if roads and sidewalks are icy. It’s sad but not worth injury. Stay warm everyone.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

WTF


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

In southeast Michigan, they are calling for rain until Friday morning so my spirits have finally been broken. I did set out all of my electronic stuff last night, just for my own enjoyment. I realized as I was walking around the yard last night that I really do love Halloween. It was chilly, dry, and just a bit of a breeze. It was a perfect night, and there will be better nights in the future.

But now I have to tone everything down. Only things that can withstand 48 hours of rain will be out. Now I have to repack a large majority of things. I will still be out in full costume and carry an umbrella. My Halloween spirit hasn't been estinguished but it took a major hit this year. 

Curse you, Mother Nature


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

I was still working on the graveyard at 11 last night and realized that this year is just going to be a bit smaller. Decided to move everything I can squeeze under the carport and deal with it. We're expecting snow showers today and tomorrow. Mother Nature didn't win but she sure gave us a black eye. Happy almost Halloween!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah, I really don't foresee having any TOTs knocking at my door tomorrow night. Those that do will be rewarded with extra candy. I am still planning to power up my haunts if I can get the lights un-buried, but they will be shut off early. Normally I keep my haunt powered up until midnight every night after everything gets set up. But I have not powered up my haunts at all since last Fri. night. Tomorrow, if I can un-bury my lights I will power my haunts up until around 9:00 p.m. at the latest and my porch light will be going off as well. We have had TOTs show up until around 10:00 -10:30 p.m. no matter if it's a school night or not so we usually keep our porch light on until 11:00.

I am hoping hubby will be off work early on Fri. so that he can help me start taking the things we can down and get them into storage. Fingers crossed we are supposed to be up in the 40*s Sat and Sunday so hopefully that means snow will melt off enough for me to get to all the spikes I used to stake down my props and I can get them pulled out of the ground. 

I am so beyond disappointed right now. This was my first year to decorate 2 yards and Mother Nature decided to kick me in the teeth. I feel so deflated. At least any TOTs that might show up will see that I tried and many were able to enjoy most of my planned haunts before the weather got nasty.


----------



## parkerb51 (Oct 28, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Yeah, I really don't foresee having any TOTs knocking at my door tomorrow night. Those that do will be rewarded with extra candy. I am still planning to power up my haunts if I can get the lights un-buried, but they will be shut off early. Normally I keep my haunt powered up until midnight every night after everything gets set up. But I have not powered up my haunts at all since last Fri. night. Tomorrow, if I can un-bury my lights I will power my haunts up until around 9:00 p.m. at the latest and my porch light will be going off as well. We have had TOTs show up until around 10:00 -10:30 p.m. no matter if it's a school night or not so we usually keep our porch light on until 11:00.
> 
> I am hoping hubby will be off work early on Fri. so that he can help me start taking the things we can down and get them into storage. Fingers crossed we are supposed to be up in the 40*s Sat and Sunday so hopefully that means snow will melt off enough for me to get to all the spikes I used to stake down my props and I can get them pulled out of the ground.
> 
> I am so beyond disappointed right now. This was my first year to decorate 2 yards and Mother Nature decided to kick me in the teeth. I feel so deflated. At least any TOTs that might show up will see that I tried and many were able to enjoy most of my planned haunts before the weather got nasty.


Awwww....my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry the weather is being so nasty. I hope you can get everything back inside and there's no damage. We'll get them next year!


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

I feel like a lot of us are in the same boat. This morning i woke up to a nice mix of rain and now slush. Tonight its goong tonkeep raining and then Tomorrow morning its going to turn to snow...and freeze all that rain. So. That's great. Im still having a party on halloween and its going to go as good as it can. Any tots that come are geting LOTS of candy


----------



## Lazyacres (Sep 21, 2019)

Don’t let Mother Nature ruin the fun for you. Just modify your haunt according to what your weather does. It’s way to much fun to let the spirit die! You can do it!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Lazyacres said:


> Don’t let Mother Nature ruin the fun for you. Just modify your haunt according to what your weather does. It’s way to much fun to let the spirit die! You can do it!


I appreciate your enthusiasm, I really do. However, it's kinda hard to modify my haunt now as everything is either buried under more snow than was predicted or frozen by unpredicted low temps. I'm going to try my best to roll with punches that Mother Nature dished out, but it's still disheartening to say the least. It's not all that fun to see everything you worked so hard on or spent so much money on be thrashed about, or drowned, or buried. Nor is it a lot of fun when TOTs don't show up due to nasty weather to see whatever prop or Halloween decor one risks keeping outside in that nasty weather. Stress, worry, frustration and disappointment are not fun. 

I'm going to spend the biggest share of this Halloween working on ideas for next Halloween, watch a few movies or t.v. programs and answer the door to whatever brave TOTs come ring my doorbell.


----------



## Joe_31st (Oct 12, 2011)

Snow and Rain would probably be appreciated in my neck of the woods. It would help put out the fires.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Joe_31st said:


> Snow and Rain would probably be appreciated in my neck of the woods. It would help put out the fires.


I so wish I could send you the snow we got. You all in Cali have had a terrible couple of years for fires. My heart goes out to you all and hope that no more folks lose their lives or their homes with all those fires. Fingers crossed that you all get some much needed relief from it all and very soon.


----------



## meyerfamily (May 13, 2013)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


----------



## meyerfamily (May 13, 2013)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I’m so sorry your spirits have been dashed! It’s been more than a decade since I frequented Halloween Forum. In my first years here - I was constantly inspired by the extraordinary creativity of the Forum members! (Shout out to so many including Tera (before she moved and graffitied her haunt, she taught us all the secret trick with rebar to keep headstones from flying in gale force wind. It worked!) and Frankie’s Girl (Hi FG - long time no scream!) who inspires with her style and savvy, spirited haunt ideas! Just to name two. My point is - year after year, our haunt grew and grew with more and more props, a growing yard set up, you get the picture! And as it grew - it became more vulnerable to the weather. So much so that we felt we had experienced every level of bad weather and (phew!) survived it all... until a few years ago... Ugh — the spirit dwindled as each Halloween was crushed by torrential downpour, yard flooding, weather craziness that punched us in the gut. So we took a BREAK! We kept things in storage. Put a pumpkin ? in the window - threw up the inside projections on sheet covered windows and made the entryway spooky when the door opened - but that’s all. No spider on the roof, no Frankenstein lab in the shed, no haunted kiddie trail in our little backyard, no alien spaceship crashed in the graveyard, no horse and headless horseman, no hearse with skeleton horse and driver... not even the FCG. Our yard was shockingly BARE!! But WE WERE RELIEVED ?!!
> It gave us time to rethink what we enjoy most about a Halloween ? and we took some deep breaths about expectations - drank a glass of wine - and reveled in the holiday with no pressure! Mother Nature could sling her worst weather - but we were content!
> Now - here comes THIS year. We have started to put a few things in the yard again. We have scaled back - but we have felt victorious in our adaptations to accommodate M. Nature. We may not get one single trick-or-treater this year and the weather may suck the life out of our traditional set-up, but we will be happy for Halloween - and find new ways to outsmart the weather gods while preserving our sanity as well as our love of All Hallows Eve!
> Again — so sorry your spirit is dashed. It will rise again if you go easy on yourselves. I’ll send you a bottle of wine if it will help! BOO ?!!


? great support!


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

Love this! I wish all communities would do this when the weather is bad.









Montreal postpones Halloween due to bad weather - Montreal | Globalnews.ca


Trick-or-treaters across Quebec are facing heavy rain, strong winds and even snow for Halloween.




trib.al


----------



## meyerfamily (May 13, 2013)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


Don’t give up the ship! We’ve been fighting inclement weather, especially high winds for the last 2 years in Indiana. I actually had a tree fall on our neighbors house last year a week before Halloween! This year has been no less of a challenge. It’s always worth the efforts when the kids show up and laugh and dance in the driveway to all the Halloween fun! Kids don’t let the weather stop them from loving Halloween so I will push on!


----------



## Joe_31st (Oct 12, 2011)

HauntedWyo said:


> I so wish I could send you the snow we got. You all in Cali have had a terrible couple of years for fires. My heart goes out to you all and hope that no more folks lose their lives or their homes with all those fires. Fingers crossed that you all get some much needed relief from it all and very soon.


Thanks! It's pretty tragic. It just get so dry here after the summer that a little spark is all it takes to set a blaze. Last week we also had a heat wave (almost 100 degrees in some parts) which didn't help. The winds also don't help the situation. So, for some areas Halloween is going to suck. Due to the smoke in the air, the air quality is very bad right now. I'm sure that's not great for the kids tomorrow night. It just sucks all the way around!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Rained all day today, supposed to all day tomorrow to, but we may get a break in it for TOT before thunderstorms blow in with a front around 9 tomorrow. I had a feeling earlier this summer and bought a 10x10 canopy just in case. Set it up and decorated it in the driveway today to do TOT from tomorrow. Hopefully the wind and rain won't destroy it when the front comes through after the night ends. I'll be out there tending to things throughout. We have had 5 years of PERFECT Halloween weather so I can't complain too much about one rainy one. At least we didn't have a hurricane blow through mid October like in previous years!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> Rained all day today, supposed to all day tomorrow to, but we may get a break in it for TOT before thunderstorms blow in with a front around 9 tomorrow. I had a feeling earlier this summer and bought a 10x10 canopy just in case. Set it up and decorated it in the driveway today to do TOT from tomorrow. Hopefully the wind and rain won't destroy it when the front comes through after the night ends. I'll be out there tending to things throughout. We have had 5 years of PERFECT Halloween weather so I can't complain too much about one rainy one. At least we didn't have a hurricane blow through mid October like in previous years!
> View attachment 725425


Like your set up. Fingers crossed that the storm just passes on by. Let those of us who have rain and snow in the forecast wish it all to dry areas like Cali.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

I live in LA, and holy smokes would it be nice to get some more rain. The fires right now are out-of-control! I usually go out on Halloween for a bit, and despite having worked on a costume for the past few weeks, I think I might end up staying in this year. I'm not in any danger at all, but I've definitely been feeling the effects of the bad air quality the past few days. Ooof. I'd say you can't control the weather, but.... I think it's complicated in our particular case. Always a bit of a bummer, nonetheless. My cat, however; always appreciates it when I just stay home and hang out with him instead.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Well the weather pros are asking no one go outside tomorrow if they can avoid it. It’s officially a safety issue. I have no desire to see anyone hurt if roads and sidewalks are icy. It’s sad but not worth injury. Stay warm everyone.


What did you say about Illinois??????


----------



## Siph0n (Oct 13, 2009)

I hit some snags with the wind lately (here in central AZ). Its knocked over a few of my tombstones and blew them into neighbors yards. They are just store bought ones, and I used metal tent stakes to attempt to stake them down. It worked for all but a few of them (the bigger ones). I assume because of the larger surface area. I know it is disheartening , but for me, it makes me think of better ways to secure my display.

For Christmas, I have these giant inflatables. For many years, they would get knocked over. I was only using the included tiny metal stakes. Since I switched to using the larger metal tent stakes, I haven't had a single issue!

Back to Halloween, next year, I am planning to make the tombstones heavier, and perhaps use a few metal stakes in each of them (instead of one each).

Luckily, in AZ, we don't have to worry too much about the rain though!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

HazelLenore said:


> I live in LA, and holy smokes would it be nice to get some more rain. The fires right now are out-of-control! I usually go out on Halloween for a bit, and despite having worked on a costume for the past few weeks, I think I might end up staying in this year. I'm not in any danger at all, but I've definitely been feeling the effects of the bad air quality the past few days. Ooof. I'd say you can't control the weather, but.... I think it's complicated in our particular case. Always a bit of a bummer, nonetheless. My cat, however; always appreciates it when I just stay home and hang out with him instead.


Like I told another member from Cali up above I wish I could send you all my snow. What you all have been dealing with is heartbreaking and I wish there was some way to send you the moisture and some cooler temps that you all need right now. You have all had a pretty lousy couple of years and you all need a serious break from it all. My son fights wild/forest fires in WA and has been sent a couple of times to help with some of the fires in Cali. So my heart also goes out to those fighting the fires and hope that they stay safe. They need the break as well. I hope you all get that break soon. Take care of yourself and stay indoors if the air is not good.


----------



## moongirl1973 (Apr 2, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear about all your hard work being tossed around by the elements. That’s rough. The weather this time of year is always touch and go but this year is crazy! We just got 3 to 4 inches of snow and they’re calling for more tomorrow. Doesn’t Christmas know that Halloween hasn’t even hit yet? So rude


----------



## Bluesdaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

HauntedWyo said:


> This weather that we have been getting has been awful and I know the weather I have been getting in my neck of the woods is not nearly as bad as some of the weather other folks on the forum have been getting.
> 
> Last night's storm that rolled in un-expected had me in tears and ready to take everything down and sell it off. I had to run out last night in sideways rain and take down 2 of my witches and bring them in. One was being bent over backwards so far she looked like she was getting ready to limbo. Then I had to sit and watch helplessly as some of my bigger props that are not as easy to take down and bring in get whipped around ferociously.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all your hard work looking like rag dolls being tossed about and there is nothing you can do until after the damage is done and the storm blows on out. Rain and snow I can deal with, but the wind is the hardest to build for.


I agree with you about the wind. I think the town I live in now is a wind tunnel! It has forced me to start, to extent possible, wind proofing my setup. This year I got past last week's wind only to be confronted by this week's monsoon. Half of my set up is currently encased in large contractor size trash bags. Tonight doesn't look good either. I am hoping that Colonial Beach will postpone trick-or-treat until this week-end. If they don't, what will I ever do with all of this candy?


----------



## Cougarwalker79 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's supposed to rain all day here in Detroit, and not drop off until between 8-9PM. Most of my decor is fine in the weather, but I will probably not be putting out my fire cauldrons unless the rain lets up. I may still go with the fog machine, since it's inside my coffin anyway.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Creepylady said:


> Good thing is that we have a whole year to patch them up and make em tougher


I’m done this year... pouring rain for hours, freezing cold and 30 mph wind gusts! For the kids that do come I have rice crispy treats and goldfish crackers.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Creepylady said:


> I’m done this year... pouring rain for hours, freezing cold and 30 mph wind gusts! For the kids that do come I have rice crispy treats and goldfish crackers.


So sorry to hear this. This dang weather is doing all it can to suck the fun out of Halloween this year. I hoping that next year Mother Nature has settled her issues and is much calmer and nicer. Maybe we should sick Krampus on her. LOL!

Hope that you still have a good night enjoying Halloween in some form despite the weather.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 29, 2010)

Music only here for the hard core TOT. Nasty here. Rain, cold, high wind warning (60-70mph).


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> What did you say about Illinois??????


That us residents in Illinois have severe Halloween weather disappointment!


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

jimmyMM said:


> I kinda feel like this stuff has to fall into the category of "intrinsic rewards." Of course we all want a little recognition, a little pat on the back, no one is immune to that. I live in a kind of rural area and I get ZERO trick or treaters, but I put the decorations out in the yard, and I light it up, and people drive by and maybe they think it's cool and maybe they don't but I think it's cool and I take a few pics and it scratches my creative itch so that's the main thing to me anyway. Hell, I decorate the inside of my house and exactly zero people see it every year but it makes me feel good.


Great attitude! Cheers and Happy Halloween!


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

I have my mask ready.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, I am so glad that I didn't call Halloween off. It was pretty touch and go for a while. This past week has been an absolute whirlwind of ups and downs. From props being batted about and broken by winds, to snow and sub-zero temps. Mother Nature was really doing her best to make this a miserable Halloween. Well despite her nastiness we still ended up with 262 TOTs, which was up around a dozen from last year. We didn't see to many of the littler TOTs and I'm sure that was due to it being around 20 degrees while the TOTs were out. There were several warm places that were better suited for the littler ones to go and have a fun Halloween, that there was no need to risk them getting sick.

My house is still one of the coolest houses in town even with things partially buried in snow an not being able to put everything out that I wanted to because of the snow and wind. A friend told me that I had the "Coolest witches in town". 

I hope all of you who have been having weather issues still had a pretty decent Halloween.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine ended up pretty decent. I did freeze outside, it was cold for my state this time of year. Now for thoughts on next year. I am going to give myself a month or two off before I start working on things.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s not easy when you have elaborate decorations that require constant maintenance. Mine is not as intricate as some of the members on this forum. I do it all myself, and setup/breakdown takes 1 or 2 days. After storms, there is always repair work to be done. I can’t imagine extreme weather situations. I commend you on being able to put anything out of the weather is bad. My advice is to do what you can handle. Don’t burn yourself out.


----------

